# [Q] FeiTeng H7100 - Root?



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## comovaeso69 (Jan 11, 2013)

Diamond05 said:


> Hi all -
> Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse




Could you send me your original rom h7100 phone, I lost mine tried rooted.

Thank you very much, sorry my English


----------



## testerinokus (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm desperate, I tried ROOT for Feiteng H7100 and it still fails. I tested with Unlock Root, SuperOneClick, TPSParkyroot, Root with Restore by Bin4ry v18 and none work, this is a great sadness.

Any solution please?


----------



## androidia (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought this phone also few days ago and I have been trying to root it as well. What I found is the the system partition is read only and before it can be modified the permission need to be set to rw or read and write, the problem now is how to change the permission without already having root privilege., I have tried everything cannot mount system partition rw. I downloaded few apps from market with now luck. It will need re programming which won't be easy. I am now scared of bricking the phone so I have decided to leave it until more support become available. This is what you get with Chinese phones. 

How is your storage working for you? I seems to have 1.6gb of internal storage which I cannot do anything with and getting message that storage is running out when installing new apps. 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## rafobr (Jan 22, 2013)

androidia said:


> I bought this phone also few days ago and I have been trying to root it as well. What I found is the the system partition is read only and before it can be modified the permission need to be set to rw or read and write, the problem now is how to change the permission without already having root privilege., I have tried everything cannot mount system partition rw. I downloaded few apps from market with now luck. It will need re programming which won't be easy. I am now scared of bricking the phone so I have decided to leave it until more support become available. This is what you get with Chinese phones.
> 
> How is your storage working for you? I seems to have 1.6gb of internal storage which I cannot do anything with and getting message that storage is running out when installing new apps.
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sometimes the error ""mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." is related to connection mode. Trying to root a motorola atrix tv, I've managed to root it changing "USB computer connection" mode to "Media device (MTP)". Maybe this procedure can help you. Please let us know if you have any success!
See ya!

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




Diamond05 said:


> Hi all -
> Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Sometimes the error "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." is related to connection mode. Trying to root a motorola atrix tv, I've managed to root it changing "USB computer connection" mode to "Media device (MTP)". Maybe this procedure can help you. Please let us know if you have any success!
See ya! 

PS.: Did you have to install any drive to try rooting? Where can we find the drives?


----------



## androidia (Jan 22, 2013)

rafobr said:


> Sometimes the error ""mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." is related to connection mode. Trying to root a motorola atrix tv, I've managed to root it changing "USB computer connection" mode to "Media device (MTP)". Maybe this procedure can help you. Please let us know if you have any success!
> See ya!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I used USB (MTP) mode for my still no luck. I will try a different usb cable tonight and let you know if l get any luck. 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## androidia (Jan 22, 2013)

No luck rooting the phone. Just tried another usb cable and all modes still getting "permission denied are rooted error". 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## apazul (Jan 23, 2013)

androidia said:


> No luck rooting the phone. Just tried another usb cable and all modes still getting "permission denied are rooted error".
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse




I too, please help.


----------



## androidia (Jan 24, 2013)

*Rooting instruction found for the phone*

I found a detailed instruction on how to root this phone  well unrootable MTK6577 phones and should work with this phone too but looked too complicated for me to follow, if any can try it.  i found the instruction from this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1923764

you can download the pdf instruction from here:

http://www.4shared.com/office/wYfl9WpE/V2_Unsecured_bootimg_MT6575__7.html

if  anyone manage to try this successfully please post result on here.


----------



## garfieldakos (Jan 25, 2013)

Just a question guys....
Your phone was bricked because root procedure didnt work ??

I have also a Feiteng H7100 1 GB received a few days,phone is fantastic for the price , although i could nt make GPS work till now and accessories are ****ty ...Your GPS was working ?

Regarding root process i am studying about creating my own recovery.img after reading all your posts after bricking it. 
If somebody can help me create a backup factory image but i can help you all !

Till now all i achieved to do is create my own firmware info and scatter file. In general i face many problems when i try to read's phone memory...
I dont know if its a problem with steps i follow,stupid usb cable,drivers or my o/s win7 64bit.
I ll try at an other pc with windows xp ,to see if something changes...

Best regards,
Feiteng no root team


----------



## brotherman38 (Jan 25, 2013)

androidia said:


> I found a detailed instruction on how to root this phone  well unrootable MTK6577 phones and should work with this phone too but looked too complicated for me to follow, if any can try it.  i found the instruction from this thread:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1923764
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried this, it worked for me rooting x710d, and it should work for all mtk6577 phones.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuTgAS-VBm4&list=FLayJxZG3HYwssSVeobT09-Q&index=4


----------



## androidia (Jan 25, 2013)

Try GPS fix from market. My GPS works great. Occasionally l get drop connection..

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## brotherman38 (Jan 25, 2013)

*WCDMA 3g 850/1900?*

Does this phone support WCDMA 3g 850/1900 ?


----------



## androidia (Jan 25, 2013)

brotherman38 said:


> Does this phone support WCDMA 3g 850/1900 ?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




brotherman38 said:


> Have you tried this, it worked for me rooting x710d, and it should work for all mtk6577 phones.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuTgAS-VBm4&list=FLayJxZG3HYwssSVeobT09-Q&index=4

Click to collapse



I have tried this method as well. This phone is different... we need to make change permission to system directory..

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## androidia (Jan 25, 2013)

Whao phone finally rooted!!!!! But l lost my Google play store now longer works

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## androidia (Jan 26, 2013)

Google play store is fixed...

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## olufsen (Jan 26, 2013)

androidia said:


> Whao phone finally rooted!!!!! But l lost my Google play store now longer works
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bro, 

Appreciate if you can guide me how to root the phone.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## androidia (Jan 26, 2013)

olufsen said:


> Bro,
> 
> Appreciate if you can guide me how to root the phone.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I rooted the phone following the instruction i posted on few days ago, but it is simple process but long winded. I think the best thing to do is use my new boot.img that i created using the instruction, as long as your phone is Feiteng H7100 it should work, that will save you a lot of time, if you want to create one yourself then refer to my earlier post.

if you want you my boot.img the link for it is below:

http://www.4shared.com/zip/m9GUMMt4/New_boot.html

Since rooting the phone i have a back up copy of the stock rom now so if anything goes wrong l can upload it for you.

instruction how to use my boot.img are below:

1. Install usb driver for your phone depending on your operating system, when the phone is plug in to your computer your phone must show as Android adb device in  Device Manager thats the only way to know that your usb driver is installed sucessfully.

2. Download MTK flash tool  download link is on the instruction posted few days again.

3. Download and extract boot.img to a folder, there will be 2 files, boot file and MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc,

4. Load MTK flash tool and click on scatter-loading button, navigate to folder in point 3, and click on MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc to load, and make sure the only thing that is selected is boot.img and the directory of the boot file is showing as the folder in point 3.

5. Turn of the phone and take battery out, and plug phone to you computer with a usb cable,  press Download button, and wait,  once the Mtk flash tool has picked up your  phone quickly insert you battery, then the phone will be flashed with the new boot.img. once this done the phone is really to be rooted.

6. Turn the phone back on and it should boot as nornal, then plug the phone back to your computer and select MTP mode for usb then root the phone with Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18, if dont already have it, google it, the phone should root without error. Good luck

Hope that helps


----------



## juanrra242 (Jan 27, 2013)

*gt-h7100 backup.*

Hi! I got all the files to try rooting my h7100,i got drivers installed ok and ckecked them doing the memory test with flashtool.
But ,how do i backup my original ROM ? Scatter is loaded and i have to click on  read back .At first a lot of lines appears for previous ROM backup´s ,and they are marked, i suppose i have to unckeck all of them and create my new one by clicking ADD .Do i have to copy line by line the content of scatter or just create one ROM line and set the lengt to a certain number? 

or Just load scatter and press download? .......I dont want to do it until im sure.

Edit : I did it !!   I pressed download and i have a new rom (20121215SXlogo_e1901_v77_ht_s8) in my phone ,now im root but didnt make the backup..... 

Note: Where is the link to the create your boot.img instructions you refered in the post? I cant find it

Any method to grow from 512mb rom for apps to  2.5gb ?


----------



## androidia (Jan 27, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> Hi! I got all the files to try rooting my h7100,i got drivers installed ok and ckecked them doing the memory test with flashtool.
> But ,how do i backup my original ROM ? Scatter is loaded and i have to click on  read back .At first a lot of lines appears for previous ROM backup´s ,and they are marked, i suppose i have to unckeck all of them and create my new one by clicking ADD .Do i have to copy line by line the content of scatter or just create one ROM line and set the lengt to a certain number?
> 
> or Just load scatter and press download? .......I dont want to do it until im sure.
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing the read back does not root your phone its just part of the process. You will need to carry on following the instructions on the pdf file l post ealier. You will not be able to back up your stock rom until phone is properly rooted, there is a tool you need to download to do it, if you refer to the xda forum link on my post few days ago the link to the tool is on there. There is a way of changing the storage size but it's too risky so I have decided to use link2sd app instead from the market it as efficient. There are a lot of information on the forum link a posted few days ago you can check it out. You need to download android kitchen app and cygin app link are on the pdf file. Let me know if you need any more help. Good luck. 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shw-droid u (Jan 27, 2013)

Me too.
I don't know how can I develope this poor device.
Even rooting, don't know where find a right procedure to root my galaxy u. Not so popular 
For sure you're not familiar with this phone "shw-m130l" running android 2.2.1 froyo.

Sent from my SHW-M130L using xda app-developers app


----------



## hardmaster92 (Jan 27, 2013)

androidia said:


> Since rooting the phone i have a back up copy of the stock rom now so if anything goes wrong l can upload it for you.

Click to collapse



Hello!
It would be very grateful if you upload the stock rom. I have already ordered this phone and I will have it in 2 weeks. It would be really helpful if we have the stock rom.
Thank you!


----------



## juanrra242 (Jan 27, 2013)

*CWM for h7100 done!!*



hardmaster92 said:


> Hello!
> It would be very grateful if you upload the stock rom. I have already ordered this phone and I will have it in 2 weeks. It would be really helpful if we have the stock rom.
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



+1 for the backup rom link!!!

After hours of reading and work ,i made my own recovery image following the tutorial of your post. And now i have a CWM+rooted image for our beloved h7100.
I just need to know how to go for the 2.5gb rom for apps ....

Still dont know how to make a ROM backup with flashtools...... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## androidia (Jan 27, 2013)

*Backing up Stock rom*

For those who have managed to root the device, you can use the tool below to make a back to your computer:

link

http://www.4shared.com/file/XDp3if0G/MTKdroidTools_v230.html

it will not work if the phone is not rooted....

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




juanrra242 said:


> +1 for the backup rom link!!!
> 
> After hours of reading and work ,i made my own recovery image following the tutorial of your post. And now i have a CWM+rooted image for our beloved h7100.
> I just need to know how to go for the 2.5gb rom for apps ....
> ...

Click to collapse



Link below is a CMW flashable repartiton zip, I have not tried it myself though so it may be risky.

http://www.4shared.com/archive/OV21cYtV/MTK6577_Data_Repartition.html

for full instruction refer to:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1914184


Can please send me link Modified CWM recovery that you have done for your phone. Thanks in Advance


----------



## garfieldakos (Jan 27, 2013)

Just a few questions before i do any dumb thing...

To create a backup rom , phone needs to be rooted, correct ?
This can be done only by creating a writeable boot.img (since partition is read only from factory) , right ?
To take out the read only protection we need to "cook" our boot.img modified by android's kitchen ?

Till now i have created, firmware.info, and my own scatter file which looks the same with yours androidia
How ever when i tried to create my boot.img file my file size is 6.144 kb while yours is 3,778 KB

Why is that ? any ideas ?

My phone was ordered with 1 MB instead of 512 KB,is this the reason why ?

General questions about device
a)What type of charger do u use ? I can see mine is 500mAh which takes ages to charge so i replaced it with one of 1000 mAh
b)How many hours wants the batter to be fully charged ?
c)How many hours/days a full charged battery lasts ?

Mine needs to be charged each night for many hours and lasts about 1 1/2 day, so i charge it every night...Not so good i guess..


----------



## juanrra242 (Jan 27, 2013)

androidia said:


> For those who have managed to root the device, you can use the tool below to make a back to your computer:
> 
> link
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Fisrt of all , thank you for the info!!

I´ve tried the zip file of the fisrst link to get 2gb ROM space for apps (instrucctions are into the zip file) , but it doesnt work for me  , the script executes ok , but when booting ,after  boot animation , it freezes in the logo before the phone completely boots.

I had to reflash with  the rooted ROM i have (i dont have  the original) ,its  this one  20121215SXlogo_e1901_v77_ht_s8 , i found it in a spanish forum and it works ok 

I have tried to flash modified EBR1 file from a S7180-512to2gb zip that i found in a spanish forum to get the same effect (it came with an scatter file) but i used the one i made myself with MTK rom studio (that is sightly diferent from the one that came with the "20121215SXlogo_e1901_v77_ht_s8") .SO the zip file works in a S7180 but not in my h7100 ,even the flash process is ok.
May be something related with scatter files ?  I show you the scatters :

THe one that i made with MTK ROM studio:

PRELOADER 0x0
{
}
DSP_BL 0x40000
{
}
MBR 0x600000
{
}
EBR1 0x604000
{
}
__NODL_PMT 0x608000
{
}
__NODL_NVRAM 0xA08000
{
}
__NODL_SECCFG 0xF08000
{
}
UBOOT 0xF28000
{
}
BOOTIMG 0xF88000
{
}
RECOVERY 0x1588000
{
}
SEC_RO 0x1B88000
{
}
__NODL_MISC 0x2188000
{
}
LOGO 0x21E8000
{
}
__NODL_EXPDB 0x24E8000
{
}
ANDROID 0x26E8000
{
}
CACHE 0x33FE8000
{
}
USRDATA 0x540E8000
{
}
FAT 0x741E8000
{
}
__NODL_BMTPOOL 0xFEAFFFFF this is the only diference with the next scatter
{
}


This is the one that comes with the rooted ROM (not original PHONE rom)

PRELOADER 0x0
{
}
DSP_BL 0x40000
{
}
MBR 0x600000
{
}
EBR1 0x604000
{
}
__NODL_PMT 0x608000
{
}
__NODL_NVRAM 0xa08000
{
}
__NODL_SECCFG 0xf08000
{
}
UBOOT 0xf28000
{
}
BOOTIMG 0xf88000
{
}
RECOVERY 0x1588000
{
}
SEC_RO 0x1b88000
{
}
__NODL_MISC 0x2188000
{
}
LOGO 0x21e8000
{
}
__NODL_EXPDB 0x24e8000
{
}
ANDROID 0x26e8000
{
}
CACHE 0x33fe8000
{
}
USRDATA 0x540e8000
{
}
FAT 0x741e8000
{
}
__NODL_BMTPOOL 0xFFFF00a8 this is the diference with the one made with mtkstudio
{
}



And Finally ,the one that comes with S7180-2´5gb zip file that contents the EBR1 file too:

.......

CACHE 0x227e8000
{
}
USRDATA 0x428e8000
{
}
__NODL_FAT 0x629e8000
{
}
__NODL_BMTPOOL 0xffff00a8     this may be the correct parameters for the S7180
{
}

So , what do you think about the diferences? May be , S7180 has diferent ROM size or something line that , i dont know.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Jan 27, 2013)

garfieldakos said:


> Just a few questions before i do any dumb thing...
> 
> Mine needs to be charged each night for many hours and lasts about 1 1/2 day, so i charge it every night...Not so good i guess..

Click to collapse



Don't leave your gps, bluetooth and Wi-fi turned on (Disable the constant scanning for wireless networks). Also change the settings for the screen brightness to something like 50% (or automatic if available) and change the screen light timer to 30 or 15 sec. The default number of desktop screens of that kind of phones is usually 7 - you could reduce them to something like 3 (it saves ram and of course battery power). If you don't use 3G network you can turn it off too.
These little things can seriously improve your battery life.


----------



## androidia (Jan 27, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> Fisrt of all , thank you for the info!!
> 
> I´ve tried the zip file of the fisrst link to get 2gb ROM space for apps (instrucctions are into the zip file) , but it doesnt work for me  , the script executes ok , but when booting ,after  boot animation , it freezes in the logo before the phone completely boots.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After flashing did you wipe data/cache before rebooting? this may be why, also back up all your user apps before flashing again. I am using link2sd from the market right now this work my linking apps 2 fat partition on the external sdcard. it saves a lot of space that way. I have not done mod cwm recovery yet for my phone so cannot flash it myself. Please post again if by wiping data/cache before rebooting work.  Many thanks


----------



## juanrra242 (Jan 27, 2013)

androidia said:


> After flashing did you wipe data/cache before rebooting? this may be why, also back up all your user apps before flashing again. I am using link2sd from the market right now this work my linking apps 2 fat partition on the external sdcard. it saves a lot of space that way. I have not done mod cwm recovery yet for my phone so cannot flash it myself. Please post again if by wiping data/cache before rebooting work.  Many thanks

Click to collapse




While i was waiting any advice or suggestion ,I used another method to do it , and it worked for me!!!!!

I downloaded  this file 
http://www.wuala.com/jaydvn/Apps/HKPHONE-ROM-EDIT.apk/   ,link taken from     http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1914184&page=2 
I run this app from the phone (its partially translated from vietnamese) , i choose my amount of local ROM GB ,2´5 in my case. I reboot but it freezed at boot ....... i restored a backup via CWM and there was the 2´5 gb ROM space for apps. I don´t know how but it works.

Thanks . Now i have CWM+ROOT+2´5gb solution for our h7100´s   ........

Now i can enjoy the phone!!!!  hahahahahah


----------



## androidia (Jan 27, 2013)

*Well Done*



juanrra242 said:


> While i was waiting any advice or suggestion ,I used another method to do it , and it worked for me!!!!!
> 
> I downloaded  this file
> http://www.wuala.com/jaydvn/Apps/HKPHONE-ROM-EDIT.apk/   ,link taken from     http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1914184&page=2
> ...

Click to collapse



i will try that now, can you give a link for your cwm recovery.img i can flash, i have just tried to do my but it not working. Thanks


----------



## juanrra242 (Jan 27, 2013)

androidia said:


> i will try that now, can you give a link for your cwm recovery.img i can flash, i have just tried to do my but it not working. Thanks

Click to collapse




I forgot it!
Http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45304498/recovery.img

Please,when you can,post the link to the original ROM.

Thank you


----------



## androidia (Jan 27, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> I forgot it!
> Http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45304498/recovery.img
> 
> Please,when you can,post the link to the original ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks i will upload tonight latest tomorrow


----------



## androidia (Jan 27, 2013)

*Rooted Stock Rom*

Hi guys

Below link is for a stock rom, i have made changes to it, below are the changes:

1. It is rooted - so need to root
2. The phone internal storage is now 2.5gb instead of 512mb - Great news
3. Proper mod cwm recovery with the rom now

I think this has now complete the phone, I am quiet happy with the phone now, hopefully we can get so custom rom developed for this phone.

link:

http://www.4shared.com/zip/Vh8bHOfx/H7100.html

Instruction

Extract the content to a folder and flash using MT flash tool. I dont know how to create cwm update zip yet.

All the best...


----------



## hardmaster92 (Jan 28, 2013)

androidia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Below link is for a stock rom, i have made changes to it, below are the changes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You, sir are awsome :victory: This saves a lot of time and problems to everyone! You have +1 thanks from me!

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

But I would like to ask if this ROM also works with *Feiteng GT-H7100* because that's the phone I ordered.


----------



## androidia (Jan 28, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> You, sir are awsome :victory: This saves a lot of time and problems to everyone! You have +1 thanks from me!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------
> 
> But I would like to ask if this ROM also works with *Feiteng GT-H7100* because that's the phone I ordered.

Click to collapse



Yes it is exactly, same model as mine!!!


----------



## hardmaster92 (Jan 28, 2013)

androidia said:


> Yes it is exactly, same model as mine!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks 
Actually yes, now I compared the two models and I found no difference.... yet they have little bit different prize which is weird.
And I have also found H7100 with another configuration - everything is the same but it has 512 MB RAM and the camera is 5 MPx.


----------



## olufsen (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks bro for the detailed guide.

Apart from that, I find that the GPS is not very responsive. any fix on that? tried the GPS fixed. not much improvement.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Jan 28, 2013)

olufsen said:


> Thanks bro for the detailed guide.
> 
> Apart from that, I find that the GPS is not very responsive. any fix on that? tried the GPS fixed. not much improvement.

Click to collapse



Try using the "GPS test" app from the Play Store. Turn off the GPS then open GPS test and go to settings -> clear AGPS. Reboot your phone and then run GPS test again and go to settings-> cpdate AGPS and after that turn the GPS on and try to find satelites,


----------



## testerinokus (Jan 29, 2013)

androidia said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> Below link is for a stock rom, i have made changes to it, below are the changes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for all your job, congratulations!

I have some doubts:

Is necessary have rooted the phone before of load this Rom? 

This Rom is for model 1GB Ram?

and please can you post the link to download mtk flash tool and one guide for load this Rom

Thanks!


----------



## Salvy (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello I bought this phone, it only says it's a H7100 (doesn't say feiteng) http://www.antelife.com/h7100-andro...reen-1g-ram-rom-4g-gps-smart-phone-white.html
Would the method posted by androdia wor for my phone?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37223739&postcount=18


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## androidia (Jan 29, 2013)

testerinokus said:


> Thanks for all your job, congratulations!
> 
> I have some doubts:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You do not need to root the phone. I will post the link for flash tool later. Instructions for flashing is on one of my other posts just need to install usb driver for the phone.

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




Salvy said:


> Hello I bought this phone, it only says it's a H7100 (doesn't say feiteng) http://www.antelife.com/h7100-andro...reen-1g-ram-rom-4g-gps-smart-phone-white.html
> Would the method posted by androdia wor for my phone?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37223739&postcount=18

Click to collapse



July had a look at the phone and it is very similar to mine and it did say Feiteng on the description so I think it is the same....

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




testerinokus said:


> Thanks for all your job, congratulations!
> 
> I have some doubts:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rather than waiting you can download the flash tool from the pdf file instructions that I posted earlier. I will post usb driver that I used if you need it.

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




androidia said:


> For those who have managed to root the device, you can use the tool below to make a back to your computer:
> 
> link
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



link to MTK6577_Data_Repartition  file removed as this does not work

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

SP flask tool link:

http://www.4shared.com/rar/9FpIGh6g/SP_Flash_Tool_v3122401.html

extract the content to  a folder and just click on flashtool.exe to launch

MTK6577 usb driver link:

http://www.4shared.com/zip/j3l_2wr8/wwwx-driversru_mtk_and_usb_mtk.html

extract content to a folder - go to device manager and right click the phone - select update driver - then look for the drive in the folder...


----------



## hardmaster92 (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is a tutorial that shows how to flash ROMs usingi MTK Flash Tool:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587


----------



## artintheblade (Jan 30, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> Here is a tutorial that shows how to flash ROMs usingi MTK Flash Tool:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

Click to collapse



Hey all,

So right when I finally get my phone rooted, of course I mess it up. Dx 

Now my phone will only flash the "spanish rom" that was posted earlier. Whenever I try and use MTK Flash Tool to flash the new rom that has everything, it will never boot past the flashing "android" logo. 

I know my phone isn't bricked, otherwise I couldn't flash the other rom on it, so I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. 

Thanks!!


----------



## androidia (Jan 30, 2013)

artintheblade said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So right when I finally get my phone rooted, of course I mess it up. Dx
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this, boot into recovery by doing volume up + power button, wipe cache/ data. Try to reboot again if that failed flash the rom again.


----------



## artintheblade (Jan 30, 2013)

androidia said:


> Try this, boot into recovery by doing volume up + power button, wipe cache/ data. Try to reboot again if that failed flash the rom again.

Click to collapse



Awesome, you nailed it!

Thanks for all of your guys work! This is how great dev communities start, just a few people with a few phones at a time :victory:

I really want to start working  on a custom kernel for this phone, but I've never done anything like that before. No time like the present!


----------



## Salvy (Jan 31, 2013)

@@androidia: Opps! I could swear it didn't say Feiteng on the description when I first looked at it xD

Got my phone rooted! 

So far I'm very happy with this phone, only few issues that bother me, not sure if any one knows any solution?
*Controls from the headphones don't work, not even the one that came with the phone (a big bummer for me since I hate to take out my phone to change songs)
*After some heavy use, when trying to pull the notification bar, it glitches really bad until I reboot the phone.
*It takes quiet bit of time to charge the phone, compared to my old phone.
*Like any MTK phone, the gps sucks, I'll give a try to some of the gps fixes from the market.

Other than that, I would highly recommend this phone to anyone, better impressive how Chinese "knockoffs" have come!

PS: Sorry for going offtopic


----------



## androidia (Jan 31, 2013)

My gps is okay, I get occasionally connection loss. Try gps status app from market and use it in conjunction....also make sure all options under settings. - location services are checked. Am not sure about headset control I don't really use it, and my battery charge is reasonable it is a big battery though. I do not use the charger that come with the phone. Maybe try a different charger... 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## artintheblade (Jan 31, 2013)

Salvy said:


> @@androidia:
> *It takes quiet bit of time to charge the phone, compared to my old phone.
> 
> PS: Sorry for going offtopic

Click to collapse



I had this problem as well. In fact, whenever I used the charger and cable that came with it, I would only be able to charge it when it was turned off. I swapped out both the wall adapter and the cable, and that seemed to fix the problem for me.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Jan 31, 2013)

artintheblade said:


> I had this problem as well. In fact, whenever I used the charger and cable that came with it, I would only be able to charge it when it was turned off. I swapped out both the wall adapter and the cable, and that seemed to fix the problem for me.

Click to collapse



It's 3100 mAh battery, that's big capacity. I think that it is normal to be charged longer than many other batteries.


----------



## artintheblade (Feb 1, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> It's 3100 mAh battery, that's big capacity. I think that it is normal to be charged longer than many other batteries.

Click to collapse




You're, right, it is normal. What's NOT normal is that my phone was dying while I had it turned on, plugged in, and was using it haha 

I'm pretty sure I just got a bad cable with it though, because it couldnt even stay connected to the computer when I used it.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 1, 2013)

artintheblade said:


> You're, right, it is normal. What's NOT normal is that my phone was dying while I had it turned on, plugged in, and was using it haha
> 
> I'm pretty sure I just got a bad cable with it though, because it couldnt even stay connected to the computer when I used it.

Click to collapse



You mean it was dying when you unpacked it and turned it on for first time?

By the way, batteryuniversity.com has really good article about Li-ion batteries which explains how they behave, how they should be charged and used correctly: http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries . Check it out


----------



## Salvy (Feb 1, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> It's 3100 mAh battery, that's big capacity. I think that it is normal to be charged longer than many other batteries.

Click to collapse



Indeed, my old phone had 1700mAh. It seems the cable that came with phone was issue, it charges much faster using my old cable.


----------



## androidia (Feb 1, 2013)

*Picture quality*

How is everyone picture quality? I notice my picture quality is not as nice, especially in a low light condition at night


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 3, 2013)

*SP Flash Tool Error 8100*

Hi,

I tried rooting my H7100 but I can't get past this error.  SP Flash Tool Error (8100).  I tried many different drivers but everytime I tried flashing, I got that error.  I have followed every instruction on this thread.  I will provide a screenshot of my problem.  Thanks.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 3, 2013)

SandboxOnline said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried rooting my H7100 but I can't get past this error.  SP Flash Tool Error (8100).  I tried many different drivers but everytime I tried flashing, I got that error.  I have followed every instruction on this thread.  I will provide a screenshot of my problem.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



It seems like you didn't instal the MTK6577 phone driver.


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 3, 2013)

*SP Flash Tool Error 8100*



hardmaster92 said:


> It seems like you didn't instal the MTK6577 phone driver.

Click to collapse



I tried many different MTK6577 drivers and from different sources too.  When my phone is turned on and in debugging mode, it works alright.  Like I can see Android Phone in the device manager with Android Composite Driver listed below it.

The problem is when I try to download the boot.img file in accordance with the instruction I got from this thread. When I clicked download and the SP Flash Tool was searching for a device, I connected my usb cable to the phone then inserted the battery.  The SP Flash Tool's red progress bar goes to 100% then it says that I have to connect a device in X seconds.  It looked like it lost the connection with my phone.  During that process I was also monitoring my device manager.  There was indeed a new hardware COM(random port number).  But my problem is I have installed an MTK65XX usb drivers and yet I have an unknown device on COM(xx) port.

I have tried several methods like installing the driver manually.  These are the drivers I tried to install:  (These are archived files .zip/.rar).

1.) ("_ w w w.x-drivers.ru_mtk_usb_cable_driver_v1.1121.0 _")
It came with an installer (.exe).  So when I installed it, it detected my OS and installed the driver successfully.  But still I get the error in SP Flash tool.

2.) ("_ w w w.x-drivers.ru_mtk_and_usb_mtk_lenovo_google_htc_2.0.0010 _")
When I would manually install the file, it says there is invalid INF with the file.

3.) 6577driver_install_3_steps
I also tested this.  This also came with an installer and installation was successful.  Still I get error 8100.

4.) MT65xx_USB_Driver
This one came with Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v17.  Still I get error 8100.

5.) MTKUSB_Driver_65xx
This one came with the the v18 of Root with Restore by Binary.  Still gets error 8100.

6.) usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_v821
I tried this one too.  It says something invalid INF.

Everytime I installed a driver successfully, there will still be unknown device shown on COM(x) port when I try to flash.
If a driver will not install, it usually says something that the INF is invalid or part of it.  Or it will just say it didn't find any driver when there is INF on the folder.

I also tried downloading the Android SDK from Google itself.  It's a huge archive around 300MB and it came with Google USB driver but still I get error.

I also tried PdaNetA4013 tool and MTKdroidTools_v230 but still the problem persist.  The OneClickRoot doesn't work as it was also the first problem encountered on this thread.

I have done lots of Google and XDA forum searches and I can't find a solution to this problem.  Can someone send me the correct USB drivers they used when they flashed their phone?  Thank you.


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 3, 2013)

SandboxOnline said:


> I tried many different MTK6577 drivers and from different sources too.  When my phone is turned on and in debugging mode, it works alright.  Like I can see Android Phone in the device manager with Android Composite Driver listed below it.
> 
> The problem is when I try to download the boot.img file in accordance with the instruction I got from this thread. When I clicked download and the SP Flash Tool was searching for a device, I connected my usb cable to the phone then inserted the battery.  The SP Flash Tool's red progress bar goes to 100% then it says that I have to connect a device in X seconds.  It looked like it lost the connection with my phone.  During that process I was also monitoring my device manager.  There was indeed a new hardware COM(random port number).  But my problem is I have installed an MTK65XX usb drivers and yet I have an unknown device on COM(xx) port.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it isnt because off drivers 
u need to run it is admin


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 3, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> it isnt because off drivers
> u need to run it is admin

Click to collapse



You mean to run SP Flash Tool as Administrator?  I just did that right now and still got the error.

Here are some screenshots.

The 1st picture is when SP Flash Tool is about to download and waits for connection.  You can also see the device manager on the left which has nothing unusual.

The second picture is after I connected my phone.  It got to 100% then asked to insert a USB cable. You can also see that when it was asking to insert USB cable, there was Unknown Device listed in the device manager.  This unknown device appeared when SP Flash Tool asked to insert a cable and started the countdown.  Also Preloader USB VCOM was detected but why did I have an unknown device? I tried to remove my USB cable and put it back before the timer expired but still I got the error at the end.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 3, 2013)

Then try uninstalling all drivers using the task manager, reboot the PC, install the ones posted on this thread, run the flash tool as admin.


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 3, 2013)

*SP Flash Tool Error 8100*



hardmaster92 said:


> Then try uninstalling all drivers using the task manager, reboot the PC, install the ones posted on this thread, run the flash tool as admin.

Click to collapse



How do you uninstall the drivers using the task manager?  Or is it the device manager?  I will try uninstalling the driver through device manager then install new ones.


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 3, 2013)

I cant even get that far !

Ive got drivers installed, checked device manager, android device, android composite ADB device.

Loaded up flash tool fine, with the rom from here, and when I click f9, it changes to searching , and it sits there doing nothing !

Whenever I plug the phone into computer, when the phone is off, it shows up in device manager for around a second, then disappears .

I hear the computer giving me the usb connected sound, then within a second it gives me the disconnected sound and then it disappears from device manager.

Slowly pulling the last strands of my hair out lol !

Forgot to say, tried running as admin as well and I have also got usb debugging enabled.


Any ideas ?
Thanks


----------



## androidia (Feb 3, 2013)

deldeldel said:


> I cant even get that far !
> 
> Ive got drivers installed, checked device manager, android device, android composite ADB device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may have a doggy usb cable, try using another one. If that fail then l will download vmware to your pc and try doing it on a different operating system like Windows xp. Windows 7 and vista sometimes cause issues. Hope that help....


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 4, 2013)

*New error! ERROR:S_FT_DOWNLOAD_ALL_FAIL (4050)*

I tried to flash my phone on different PCs.  One is Windows 7 32-bit and the other is Windows XP 32 bit.  In both PCs, both PRELOADER VCOM USB and DA VCOM USB ports have been found and installed successfully.  In my Vista 32-bit machine, DA VCOM USB port was not detected only the PRELOADER.  This might have been the cause of SP Flash Tool to prompt me to insert a USB cable in (x) seconds and got me an 8100 error.

With the W7 32bit and XP 32bit PCs, I managed to get past this error but unfortunately, I encountered a new one.  ERROR:S_FT_DOWNLOAD_ALL_FAIL (4050)

Screenshot below.  Please help.


----------



## androidia (Feb 4, 2013)

SandboxOnline said:


> I tried to flash my phone on different PCs.  One is Windows 7 32-bit and the other is Windows XP 32 bit.  In both PCs, both PRELOADER VCOM USB and DA VCOM USB ports have been found and installed successfully.  In my Vista 32-bit machine, DA VCOM USB port was not detected only the PRELOADER.  This might have been the cause of SP Flash Tool to prompt me to insert a USB cable in (x) seconds and got me an 8100 error.
> 
> With the W7 32bit and XP 32bit PCs, I managed to get past this error but unfortunately, I encountered a new one.  ERROR:S_FT_DOWNLOAD_ALL_FAIL (4050)
> 
> Screenshot below.  Please help.

Click to collapse



Did you use a different usb cable?


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 4, 2013)

I have tried different operating machines and different usb cables, still no joy.

Drivers look fine when phone switched on, but when phone off, it asks for driver, which one do I use ?

What should be showing in device manager with phone off ?

Also, should it show for a second and then disappear when phone off ?

Thanks


----------



## androidia (Feb 4, 2013)

deldeldel said:


> I have tried different operating machines and different usb cables, still no joy.
> 
> Drivers look fine when phone switched on, but when phone off, it asks for driver, which one do I use ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this Driver

http://www.4shared.com/archive/kTZVBKDv/MT6577_USB_VCOM_drivers.html

Exact the content to a folder, it comes with excutable file, install it, then turn phone off with battry out, then try to flash again, if this failed. Go to device manager while you still have the phone plugged in with battery out, it should show as MtK65xx device with yellow mark on it, right click and update driver then browser for the file yourself and point it the folder that the driver content is depending on which operating system you are using, i will recommend xp. Hope that helps


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks again mate,

I have got a step closer,

The computer can now find the phone, 

But it now gives error 4050 the same as the other user above.
I have tried , windows xp, vista and windows 7, all the same. Also changed several usb leads.

Lol,  aaaarrrggghhh


----------



## androidia (Feb 4, 2013)

Try to download app called teamviewer Google it I can log on remotely and have a look if I can fix it for you... S

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 4, 2013)

Teamviewer now installed


----------



## androidia (Feb 4, 2013)

deldeldel said:


> Teamviewer now installed

Click to collapse



Send me your id


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 4, 2013)

Just checked again, 

Mine is 512mb and 4.1.1

Thanks for the help, appreciated

Unfortunately,  not going to work.  
Thanks


----------



## androidia (Feb 4, 2013)

Try to make a boot.img for your phone that should flash okay. It look like your rom image is different to 1gb version. Once you done that you can root the phone and follow the instructions on the forum to change the internal storage and recovery.img..... 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 4, 2013)

androidia said:


> Try to make a boot.img for your phone that should flash okay. It look like your rom image is different to 1gb version. Once you done that you can root the phone and follow the instructions on the forum to change the internal storage and recovery.img.....
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Thanks for all your help.

I wouldnt know how to make a boot.img 


Thanks again mate


----------



## androidia (Feb 4, 2013)

Have you already tried to root the phone to see if it will root,? Try downloading "Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18" Google it. You just need to run it while your phone is plugged in with mtp usb mode selected and follow the on screen instructions. If you get error then you will need a need boot.img.  I can help you make a new boot.img tomorrow if that failed.... 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 4, 2013)

androidia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Below link is for a stock rom, i have made changes to it, below are the changes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you explain in a little more detail how to flash this using flash tool? I cant get flash tool to see my phone?


----------



## androidia (Feb 4, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Can you explain in a little more detail how to flash this using flash tool? I cant get flash tool to see my phone?

Click to collapse



There is youtube link on the forum somewhere for how to use the flash tool, also you will need to install Mtk6577 modem driver for your phone. I posted one on the forum earlier today. Hope that helps


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 4, 2013)

androidia said:


> There is youtube link on the forum somewhere for how to use the flash tool, also you will need to install Mtk6577 modem driver for your phone. I posted one on the forum earlier today. Hope that helps

Click to collapse



I have tried a few drivers and followed the steps.

Battery removed, insert usb, but then in device manager mtk 65xx preloder shows up but it wont install?

Do i need to put it into download mode or something?


----------



## androidia (Feb 4, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> I have tried a few drivers and followed the steps.
> 
> Battery removed, insert usb, but then in device manager mtk 65xx preloder shows up but it wont install?
> 
> Do i need to put it into download mode or something?

Click to collapse



it must install for it to work, try the driver that i posted on earlier today.


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 4, 2013)

androidia said:


> it must install for it to work, try the driver that i posted on earlier today.

Click to collapse



Gonna try that now.

Also, when I click download it says "not all images are correctly loaded which may cause boot up issue"

Is that normal?


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 4, 2013)

androidia said:


> Have you already tried to root the phone to see if it will root,? Try downloading "Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18" Google it. You just need to run it while your phone is plugged in with mtp usb mode selected and follow the on screen instructions. If you get error then you will need a need boot.img.  I can help you make a new boot.img tomorrow if that failed....
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks so much for all your help.

I tried root with restore, it goes through the sequence, but doesnt root the device.At the end it says arenyou sure you have root? (  )

Ill be at work for the week solid, so wont have much time im afraid, but thanks once again.


Derek.


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 4, 2013)

Driver worked.

Thank you for that.

As my previous post said, is it normal to give that warning before flashing?

Here is a pic.


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

deldeldel said:


> Thanks so much for all your help.
> 
> I tried root with restore, it goes through the sequence, but doesnt root the device.At the end it says arenyou sure you have root? (  )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine wont that way either, thats why I am going to use androidias method.

---------- Post added 5th February 2013 at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was 4th February 2013 at 11:40 PM ----------

Went ahead and did it anyway.

androidia is a genius.

Thank you so much for this rom, i am now rooted with lots of app space


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 5, 2013)

Was yours 512mb or 1 gig before you put the flashed rom on ?


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to ask is the rooted rom posted here is for 1GB or 512MB ram model? Or it doesn't matter?
My phone is that model: http://www.everbuying.com/product292213.html


----------



## artintheblade (Feb 5, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> I want to ask is the rooted rom posted here is for 1GB or 512MB ram model? Or it doesn't matter?
> My phone is that model:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it doesn't matter, I have the 512 model and it worked fine (albeit after many hours of banging my head on the keyboard).

Click to collapse


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

deldeldel said:


> Was yours 512mb or 1 gig before you put the flashed rom on ?

Click to collapse



Mine is the 1gb ram model.


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 5, 2013)

mine is also the 1gb ram but after flashing the system img mine now is 512mb


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 5, 2013)

So... that's what happens if you have 1GB RAM model? After flashing the ROM by @androidia your RAM becomes 512 MB?


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 5, 2013)

androidia said:


> Try to make a boot.img for your phone that should flash okay. It look like your rom image is different to 1gb version. Once you done that you can root the phone and follow the instructions on the forum to change the internal storage and recovery.img.....
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok, took your advice.

Stayed up to 5am this morning rooting the device !

Followed your instructions and links and it all eventually went well. ( after 2 hours with cygwin !)

Anyway, eveything went the way the instructions said it would,
But

My problem now, when I open supersu it wont update binary. Also, when I use root checker app, it says the device does not have PROPER root access.
It must have rooted something lol,  before I done this, supersu would just come back and say not rooted, but now it does open up supersu, but wont allow binary update.

When I took the boot.img from device it was around 6mb, now once its been rooted, it is only around 3.6mb, is that about right?
What do I do now ?


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> mine is also the 1gb ram but after flashing the system img mine now is 512mb

Click to collapse



my only guess is that you have the 512 version because mine still shows 980mb ram in android system info from play store.


----------



## androidia (Feb 5, 2013)

You can download mtkdroidtools link is on the forum, open it and plug your phone with mtp usb mode the press on superuser button. Hopefully that should fix the superuser issue. When you root the phone did you get any error? 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 5, 2013)

*ADB Shell Help*

After being stuck at SP Flash Tool Error 4050, I chose to try to do the first method mentioned in here.  It's a method by yuweng.  I have downloaded all the files listed in the PDF tutorial and I also have installed Cygwin.  When I go to command prompt (cmd) and type adb shell, it says "'adb' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.


----------



## androidia (Feb 5, 2013)

SandboxOnline said:


> After being stuck at SP Flash Tool Error 4050, I chose to try to do the first method mentioned in here.  It's a method by yuweng.  I have downloaded all the files listed in the PDF tutorial and I also have installed Cygwin.  When I go to command prompt (cmd) and type adb shell, it says "'adb' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.

Click to collapse



Follow this instructions 

http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-set-up-android-adb-and-fastboot-on-windows-tutorial/

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




Gilly1984 said:


> Mine wont that way either, thats why I am going to use androidias method.
> 
> ---------- Post added 5th February 2013 at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was 4th February 2013 at 11:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries, am glad everyone is enjoying their phones now. I am in Manchester too. Where about?


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks.  Now I'm on adb shell.  Question, do I need to do a factory reset?  I have installed lots of apps on my phone already.  Is it required or it isn't?  I don't mind if I will wipe out my apps in doing this process.


----------



## androidia (Feb 5, 2013)

SandboxOnline said:


> Thanks.  Now I'm on adb shell.  Question, do I need to do a factory reset?  I have installed lots of apps on my phone already.  Is it required or it isn't?  I don't mind if I will wipe out my apps in doing this process.

Click to collapse



If you are only rooting your phone you dont need to do a factory reset, but if you flashed the rom all your appz will be wiped...


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 5, 2013)

Everything went as it should have.

Root with restore comes back with rm failed


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm in Oldham. but from Manchester 

where in man you from?

Been using the rom a day now and it runs great.

 This is not related to this new ROM as it did it on the standard one too. If you have a problem with GPS, disable the epo setting and just use agps. use GPS test from play store, press options and clear agps. should now lock on fast, mine does and that's just sat near a window


----------



## androidia (Feb 5, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> I'm in Oldham. but from Manchester
> 
> where in man you from?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Am in Swinton....


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 5, 2013)

After 5 straight nights of reading instructions, downloading files, installing and reinstalling USB drivers, removing and inserting back the battery, changing different USB cables, SP Flashing Tool troubles, asking for help on xda, switching back and forth between my XP PC and Vista PC, my phone is finally ROOTED!!! YEY!!!! :laugh: : :good:

I hope everything will run smoothly on my rooted phone. 

Next is to get that 2.0GB+ of interal storage.  

Thank you to all those who have shared their time with me.  Thanks!!! :highfive:


----------



## androidia (Feb 5, 2013)

SandboxOnline said:


> After 5 straight nights of reading instructions, downloading files, installing and reinstalling USB drivers, removing and inserting back the battery, changing different USB cables, SP Flashing Tool troubles, asking for help on xda, switching back and forth between my XP PC and Vista PC, my phone is finally ROOTED!!! YEY!!!! :laugh: : :good:
> 
> I hope everything will run smoothly on my rooted phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well done am sure it all worth it!!! You can flash the rom i posted that will give you all you need...


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 5, 2013)

androidia said:


> Well done am sure it all worth it!!! You can flash the rom i posted that will give you all you need...

Click to collapse




Im jealous, really jealous.  Lol

Anyway, I thought I would go back and start again, then I noticed this,

When I use adb, and type,  adb shell , it comes back with [email protected]:/ #   

So it must be rooted then .??????
Aaaarrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 5, 2013)

deldeldel said:


> Im jealous, really jealous.  Lol
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would go back and start again, then I noticed this,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I did the rooting using the OneClickRoot by Binary, I think I did encounter the rm failed error although I'm not sure if that was it.  But I'm sure I read something I didn't like!  But still I checked using Root Checker then SU appeared asking me to grant access.  Then that was it, it's verified rooted.

---------- Post added at 06:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------




androidia said:


> Well done am sure it all worth it!!! You can flash the rom i posted that will give you all you need...

Click to collapse



Hi, I tried to flash it using your ROM but it is 4050 error again.  So I think I have to make my own ROM.  Can you provide me tutorials on how to do it?  And also, you said you made some changes in your ROM, so I guess it must be the 2.0GB+ internal storage mod?  Can you also teach me how to do that?  Thanks.


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

*WARNING!!!!!!*

Do NOT install Chainfire 3D on this phone!

I did it and my phone wouldnt boot, it just stayed on the "Android" screen til I removed the battery.

I tried wiping data factory reset in CWM but that didnt work either.

I have had to reinstall androidias rom with sp flash, all my apps gone .

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------




SandboxOnline said:


> When I did the rooting using the OneClickRoot by Binary, I think I did encounter the rm failed error although I'm not sure if that was it.  But I'm sure I read something I didn't like!  But still I checked using Root Checker then SU appeared asking me to grant access.  Then that was it, it's verified rooted.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you explain the steps of what you are doing to get that error?


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 5, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Can you explain the steps of what you are doing to get that error?

Click to collapse



I followed the steps according to androidia's tutorial.  Open SP Flash Tool.  Loaded the scatter file from the ROM made by him.  Clicked download.  Connected my phone.  Then after the purple/violet bar reached 100% that error appeared.


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

SandboxOnline said:


> I followed the steps according to androidia's tutorial.  Open SP Flash Tool.  Loaded the scatter file from the ROM made by him.  Clicked download.  Connected my phone.  Then after the purple/violet bar reached 100% that error appeared.

Click to collapse



Does it say something about BROM error?


----------



## garfieldakos (Feb 5, 2013)

*Απ: [Q] FeiTeng H7100 - Root?*

Dont know if i this can work  , but have you tried loading androidia's rom by phone's loader ? You should copy the file at a card and then shutdown phone. Next you press at the same time vol up button and power on button till you see the android robot ..there you can move up by volume up and down by volume down . Enter key is the home button ! If your cable , driver or communication between PC and mobile can not be established try this to load a ROM


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

SandboxOnline said:


> I followed the steps according to androidia's tutorial.  Open SP Flash Tool.  Loaded the scatter file from the ROM made by him.  Clicked download.  Connected my phone.  Then after the purple/violet bar reached 100% that error appeared.

Click to collapse



Are you using all the files that came with the download?

Click download, insert usb, then as soon as sp flash recognises your phone put battery back in.

I also got an error, it said something about "BROM ERROR" but I dont recall the error code that it gave me, It happened because I didnt put the battery in fast enough.

If it does it again try putting battery back in faster.

The rar file you downloaded should be 281mb

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------




garfieldakos said:


> Dont know if i this can work  , but have you tried loading androidia's rom by phone's loader ? You should copy the file at a card and then shutdown phone. Next you press at the same time vol up button and power on button till you see the android robot ..there you can move up by volume up and down by volume down . Enter key is the home button ! If your cable , driver or communication between PC and mobile can not be established try this to load a ROM

Click to collapse



I dont think that will work because androidia doesnt know how to compile it into an update .zip.


----------



## Salvy (Feb 6, 2013)

androidia said:


> How is everyone picture quality? I notice my picture quality is not as nice, especially in a low light condition at night

Click to collapse



Yes I noticed the flash doesn't help much in low light conditions, I usually just use HDR mode which helps quiet bit in low situations. As far as overall quality is not that bad for me, I took some pictures recently to sell some stuff on craigslist and they came out nicely.

PS: Anyone in the US been able to connect to the refarmed 1900 3G of T-Mobile? So far I can only pick up 3G from ATT on the 850 band, I'm starting to doubt this phone really supports 1900 for 3G.

EDIT: I have all bands enabled in mobile uncle tool


----------



## SandboxOnline (Feb 6, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Does it say something about BROM error?

Click to collapse



Yes it was BROM error.  I have already encountered this error before.

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




garfieldakos said:


> Dont know if i this can work  , but have you tried loading androidia's rom by phone's loader ? You should copy the file at a card and then shutdown phone. Next you press at the same time vol up button and power on button till you see the android robot ..there you can move up by volume up and down by volume down . Enter key is the home button ! If your cable , driver or communication between PC and mobile can not be established try this to load a ROM

Click to collapse



I did this and all I see was an android robot lying on its back with a red warning sign (triangle with exclamation mark ) above its belly.  I do not see options wherein I can move up and down using volume buttons.



> Are you using all the files that came with the download?
> 
> Click download, insert usb, then as soon as sp flash recognises your phone put battery back in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes everything was selected automatically when I loaded the scatter that came with the ROM.  Only three was not selected (sec_ro, cache, usrdata) as they weren't present in the ROM.  I will attach a screenshot please take a look.

I have also tried putting battery back as fast as possible but still I got the error.  And also, the RAR file is 281MB.


Also my link2sd couldn't mount the second partition.  It says something about mounting or script load error and invalid argument after I selected the partition type of the 2nd partition.  I formatted and created my partition using EaseUS Partition Manager.  I tried ext2 and FAT32 partition but it didn't work.


----------



## Salvy (Feb 6, 2013)

Wanted to mentioned,  I decided today to flash androidia's ROM and everything went smoothly, CMW recovery, 2Gb space, and ROOT all working.

thanks!

PS: I got stucked in the Android logo, but wiping data/cache did the trick.


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 6, 2013)

SandboxOnline said:


> Yes it was BROM error.  I have already encountered this error before.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------

Click to collapse





> I did this and all I see was an android robot lying on its back with a red warning sign (triangle with exclamation mark ) above its belly.  I do not see options wherein I can move up and down using volume buttons.

Click to collapse



You need to press the menu button when that little android guy is on his back, that will bring up the recovery menu.




> Yes everything was selected automatically when I loaded the scatter that came with the ROM.  Only three was not selected (sec_ro, cache, usrdata) as they weren't present in the ROM.  I will attach a screenshot please take a look.

Click to collapse



That sounds normal.



> I have also tried putting battery back as fast as possible but still I got the error.  And also, the RAR file is 281MB.

Click to collapse



Ran as administrator?



> Also my link2sd couldn't mount the second partition.  It says something about mounting or script load error and invalid argument after I selected the partition type of the 2nd partition.  I formatted and created my partition using EaseUS Partition Manager.  I tried ext2 and FAT32 partition but it didn't work.

Click to collapse



I think the rom has to support apps to sd for that to work. With my old phone (ZTE Crescent) I had to use a custom rom that included the darktremor script so that the phone would think the ext2 partition was the phones location for apps, I used ap2sd gui from play store.


Also, on sp flash tool I notice in the pic you supplied that in the bottom right hand corner it says SAMSUNG??? Mine said MEDIATEK!

Not sure whats going on, can you confirm every detail about your phone? With pics, Use "android system info" from the play store.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 6, 2013)

Salvy said:


> Wanted to mentioned,  I decided today to flash androidia's ROM and everything went smoothly, CMW recovery, 2Gb space, and ROOT all working.
> 
> thanks!

Click to collapse



Is your phone the 1GB RAM model or the 512 MB RAM model? And how much ram does it have now after flashing the rom?


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 6, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> Is your phone the 1GB RAM model or the 512 MB RAM model? And how much ram does it have now after flashing the rom?

Click to collapse



i have just hade the time to check again
mine is sttll 1gb ram BUT my system folder has gone from 1gb to 512mb
is there any way to change it back ( undo hkphone rom edit )
to phone standart
i have try to flash the hole firmware from here but still the same


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 6, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> i have just hade the time to check again
> mine is sttll 1gb ram BUT my system folder has gone from 1gb to 512mb
> is there any way to change it back ( undo hkphone rom edit )
> to phone standart
> i have try to flash the hole firmware from here but still the same

Click to collapse



The only difference i noticed on mine is that the internal storage changed from 2.2gb down to 54mb, and instead of 512mb for apps i now have 2.5gb, this is exactly what androidia said it would do 

Still shows 1gb ram.


----------



## androidia (Feb 6, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Do NOT install Chainfire 3D on this phone!
> 
> I did it and my phone wouldnt boot, it just stayed on the "Android" screen til I removed the battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not sure why some  of you guys are having trouble flashing my rom, maybe there are 2versions of H7100. It very difficult to make changes to your rom if it is not properly rooted.


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 6, 2013)

I have decided to try again on creating unsecure boot.img from the using pdf file at the beginning of this post.

I have went through it word by word, and the only part I cant seem to do, is the very last part after using cygwin.

It states as follows,

Copy unsecured boot.img from Android Kitchen and paste it to MTK ROM Studio, at spft, load scatter.txt from mtk rom studio and download it.

So, I have now got the unsecured boot img, but there is no way on hell to put it in mtk rom studio,

I just put it back onto smart phone smart tool and used the scatter.txt from my phone , then flashed it to my phone.

What should I have done?


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 6, 2013)

androidia said:


> I am not sure why some  of you guys are having trouble flashing my rom, maybe there are 2versions of H7100. It very difficult to make changes to your rom if it is not properly rooted.

Click to collapse



I had no problem after downloading the driver you suggested 

The post about Chainfire 3d is completely unrelated to your rom, I just wanted to warn people about installing the chainfire driver but didnt know where else to write it as the forum doesn't have a section for clones, that I am aware of.

Would you be kind enough to start a new thread with full instructions on how to install this rom, Maybe it could become sticky


----------



## androidia (Feb 6, 2013)

deldeldel said:


> I have decided to try again on creating unsecure boot.img from the using pdf file at the beginning of this post.
> 
> I have went through it word by word, and the only part I cant seem to do, is the very last part after using cygwin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Are you on line?


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 6, 2013)

At work now.

Some apps says im rooted, others say they cant get root access,  lol

Supersu returns with binary update failed.

It seems to be half rooted if thats possiable lol


----------



## androidia (Feb 6, 2013)

deldeldel said:


> At work now.
> 
> Some apps says im rooted, others say they cant get root access,  lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you use the MTKdroidTools I mentioned yesterday to force supperuser?


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, done that mate.

It says on superuser binary updater as follows,

-rwsr-sr-x root shell /system/bin/su

( the word root shell is highlighted in red )

Latest version 3.1.1
Installed version 3.0.3.2
Checking current path /system/bin/su
......okay
Gaining root access....FAIL


----------



## androidia (Feb 6, 2013)

deldeldel said:


> Yes, done that mate.
> 
> It says on superuser binary updater as follows,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try downloading superSU from market...


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 6, 2013)

Done that as well, lol.

Think ill sell this one, and buy another


----------



## androidia (Feb 6, 2013)

deldeldel said:


> Done that as well, lol.
> 
> Think ill sell this one, and buy another

Click to collapse



shame, am free for few days, PM me when you not at work i will try and log in remotely and see if we can recreate a new boot.img together.


----------



## Salvy (Feb 6, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> Is your phone the 1GB RAM model or the 512 MB RAM model? And how much ram does it have now after flashing the rom?

Click to collapse



It's the 1GB model, my ram still says it's 1GB.
What I did is first installed PDANET android, connected my phone with usb debugging, let it installed all the drivers ex ADB driver.
Downloaded androidia's ROM and uncompressed it in a new folder.
Then installed this driver that was posted http://www.4shared.com/archive/kTZVBKDv/MT6577_USB_VCOM_drivers.html
Then installed SP flash tool: http://www.4shared.com/rar/9FpIGh6g/SP_Flash_Tool_v3122401.html
And followed the instructions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

Note: I'm using Windows 7 x64.
Also I putted the battery back kind of late, when the yellow bar was loading xD, but it didn't matter since everything went good.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 7, 2013)

Salvy said:


> It's the 1GB model, my ram still says it's 1GB.
> What I did is first installed PDANET android, connected my phone with usb debugging, let it installed all the drivers ex ADB driver.
> Downloaded androidia's ROM and uncompressed it in a new folder.
> Then installed this driver that was posted http://www.4shared.com/archive/kTZVBKDv/MT6577_USB_VCOM_drivers.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright, so can you please give me link to the exact phone you bought from the shop?
It looks like that the flashing goes well for some people but it doesn't work for others because it looks like that not all H7100 phones have the same firmware installed on them. Only people that have the phone with the same firmware version as the androidia's would not have problems with flashing his rom/


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 7, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> Alright, so can you please give me link to the exact phone you bought from the shop?
> It looks like that the flashing goes well for some people but it doesn't work for others because it looks like that not all H7100 phones have the same firmware installed on them. Only people that have the phone with the same firmware version as the androidia's would not have problems with flashing his rom/

Click to collapse



Here is some pics of the phone.

Download "Android system info" from the play store, click hardware, then "build info", see my last pic. Does the hardware names look the same?

If it does then it should work on your device.


----------



## Salvy (Feb 7, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> Alright, so can you please give me link to the exact phone you bought from the shop?
> It looks like that the flashing goes well for some people but it doesn't work for others because it looks like that not all H7100 phones have the same firmware installed on them. Only people that have the phone with the same firmware version as the androidia's would not have problems with flashing his rom/

Click to collapse



I bought this phone: http://www.antelife.com/h7100-andro...reen-1g-ram-rom-4g-gps-smart-phone-white.html


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 7, 2013)

Salvy said:


> I bought this phone: http://www.antelife.com/h7100-andro...reen-1g-ram-rom-4g-gps-smart-phone-white.html

Click to collapse



Identical to mine.


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 7, 2013)

By sounds of it, all the problems you had, I have the same..

Can you send me your boot.img you made from cygwin thing please .

Thanks

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




SandboxOnline said:


> After 5 straight nights of reading instructions, downloading files, installing and reinstalling USB drivers, removing and inserting back the battery, changing different USB cables, SP Flashing Tool troubles, asking for help on xda, switching back and forth between my XP PC and Vista PC, my phone is finally ROOTED!!! YEY!!!! :laugh: : :good:
> 
> I hope everything will run smoothly on my rooted phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




By sounds of it, I have the exact same problems and type of phone as you.

Can you send me your boot.img you made from cygwin thingy , lol

Maybe that will work for me.

Thanks


----------



## Salvy (Feb 7, 2013)

@@deldeldel:  Did you check your phone with Gilly1984's pictures? If it differences, for sure you'll need a diff boot.img.


----------



## deldeldel (Feb 7, 2013)

No, its exactly the same , exactly same info in the pictures.

I have the exact same problems as sandybox had, exact .  Lol


----------



## e.miron (Feb 7, 2013)

I had bought this phone, it came with kernel 3.40 but after flashing androidias's rooted rom it changed to kernel 3.0.13


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 7, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Here is some pics of the phone.
> 
> Download "Android system info" from the play store, click hardware, then "build info", see my last pic. Does the hardware names look the same?
> 
> If it does then it should work on your device.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the photos! It seems that my phone is the same! I have ordered it 2 weeks ago and I am waiting for it's arrival. But just look at this picture from the store http://cloud3.faout.com/uploads/201212/heditor/201212111547255294.jpg
When I compare it with your picture of the back of your phone it is absolutely the same. So it looks like the rom would work on my phone too


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 8, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> Thank you for the photos! It seems that my phone is the same! I have ordered it 2 weeks ago and I am waiting for it's arrival. But just look at this picture from the store http://cloud3.faout.com/uploads/201212/heditor/201212111547255294.jpg
> When I compare it with your picture of the back of your phone it is absolutely the same. So it looks like the rom would work on my phone too

Click to collapse



Not sure if there is different board revisions because mine does NOT have this capacitor showing. (SEE PIC)

Maybe this is why people are having problems installing the rom.

Androidia, does your have this cap visible?


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Not sure if there is different board revisions because mine does NOT have this capacitor showing. (SEE PIC)
> 
> Maybe this is why people are having problems installing the rom.
> 
> Androidia, does your have this cap visible?

Click to collapse



This is not capacitor


----------



## androidia (Feb 8, 2013)

You can check picture on this website for my phone


http://www.ahappydeal.com/product-112473.html
Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 8, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> This is not capacitor

Click to collapse



Its either a smd capacitor or smd resistor.

Either way, mine does NOT have this 

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




androidia said:


> You can check picture on this website for my phone
> 
> 
> http://www.ahappydeal.com/product-112473.html
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same place I got mine from.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 8, 2013)

androidia said:


> You can check picture on this website for my phone
> 
> 
> http://www.ahappydeal.com/product-112473.html
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep, seems to be the same as mine!
BTW a friend of mine who has worked a lot with Chinese phones adviced me when I flash the androidia's ROM to flash onle boot.img, recovery.img and system.img


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 8, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> Yep, seems to be the same as mine!
> BTW a friend of mine who has worked a lot with Chinese phones adviced me when I flash the androidia's ROM to flash onle boot.img, recovery.img and system.img

Click to collapse



I would flash it as it is, just to be on the safe side because all his files are matching.


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 9, 2013)

yes yes 
i have finaly managed to make a flash able zip fore firmware update
so now i have managed to update my h7100 like a custom rom :silly:


----------



## e.miron (Feb 9, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> I would flash it as it is, just to be on the safe side because all his files are matching.

Click to collapse



Wrong preloader => bricked phone .
 I have flashed all files but first two,preloader and dsp

Sent from my H7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 9, 2013)

e.miron said:


> Wrong preloader => bricked phone .
> I have flashed all files but first two,preloader and dsp
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah, good point.

Luckily it went ok for me.

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




-fluffy- said:


> yes yes
> i have finaly managed to make a flash able zip fore firmware update
> so now i have managed to update my h7100 like a custom rom :silly:

Click to collapse



Does it include the preloader and dsp?

If it does can you make one without them files inside?

It may help others  Thanks.


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 9, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Ah, good point.
> 
> Luckily it went ok for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no the update is 
system
 boot.img
the rom is rooted
it a custum rom my friend and offcourse u need custom recovery


----------



## rocketdan9 (Feb 9, 2013)

*feedback appreciated*

I"m interested to buy this phone. Can you anyone help re confirm 850/1900 wcdma is supported?? Can i get 3g + at best?

Also where did you buy yours?  I see mixeshop has it for 135 us, with 10 dollar upgrade to 1gb ram. Is this a good deal?


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 10, 2013)

rocketdan9 said:


> I"m interested to buy this phone. Can you anyone help re confirm 850/1900 wcdma is supported?? Can i get 3g + at best?
> 
> Also where did you buy yours?  I see mixeshop has it for 135 us, with 10 dollar upgrade to 1gb ram. Is this a good deal?

Click to collapse



I can confirm it supports both of them.

See pic of supported bands.


----------



## brotherman38 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> I can confirm it supports both of them.
> 
> See pic of supported bands.

Click to collapse



I have this phone,  I have yet to pickup 3G on 1900 on t-mobile in the Atlanta area. You can't go by what unclemobile app states! Don't know if its T-mobile or the phone .

But AT&T does work with this phone, but its using the 3G 850 band in the Atlanta area, AT&T gave the 1900 band to T-mobile, now I know why, it sucks for 3G service .

If you find different please report back. But I think the phone only support WCDMA 850/2100.


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 11, 2013)

so i finally got my ram back

an new custiom rom on it


----------



## Salvy (Feb 11, 2013)

rocketdan9 said:


> I"m interested to buy this phone. Can you anyone help re confirm 850/1900 wcdma is supported?? Can i get 3g + at best?
> 
> Also where did you buy yours?  I see mixeshop has it for 135 us, with 10 dollar upgrade to 1gb ram. Is this a good deal?

Click to collapse



I bought mine at antelife for around 160 with a coupon and free shipping. I would highly recommend getting the 1GB model, atleast in my case Im always peaking over 600mbs of RAM usage 
unclemobile says it supports both, but I have yet to pick up any 3G @ 1900mhz (Tmobile or ATT).
I'm rocking up to 1.7Mbp on ATT's 3G (850Mhz), using a NET10 simcard.

@@-fluffy-: Good to hear! 
BTW I noticed your kernel version is higher than mine (3.0.31)

EDIT:
Here's a pic showing I'm getting 3G (Im in Los Angeles)


----------



## androidia (Feb 11, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> so i finally got my ram back
> 
> an new custiom rom on it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did you get this custom rom from? Can you post a link for it?


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 11, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> so i finally got my ram back
> 
> an new custiom rom on it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What phone do you have? Feiteng h7100 or star h7100+


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 11, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> What phone do you have? Feiteng h7100 or star h7100+

Click to collapse



none of them 
i got HDC NOTE II MT6577 GT H7100


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 11, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> none of them
> i got HDC NOTE II MT6577 GT H7100

Click to collapse



Wow, lots of different clones of the note 2.

This thread is for the feiteng H7100.

wonder if they are all the same inside? Just with a different name to them?


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 11, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Wow, lots of different clones of the note 2.
> 
> This thread is for the feiteng H7100.
> 
> wonder if they are all the same inside? Just with a different name to them?

Click to collapse



well here is what i found out
i hade no problem loading this one from this thread here bye flashingtools
only problem i had was that the firmware from here was ment fore devices with 512mb
an that was what mine got
after loading there one fore my phone i got 1.gb back
an after changing this custum rom so it fit my device i still got my 1 gb ram
but anyhow here is the rom fore it 
please make an back up off ur device from flastools 
with ur boot.img an all the other stuff it will backup
now u can try out this rom
after the flashing is done it will restart an start up in recovery again 
make a wipe off
 factory chache
 an dalvik cache 
an then reboot system
before loading this rom my kernel also was 3.0
after 3.4.0
IM NOT RESPONSELBE FORE ANY DEVICE BRICK 
IF U WISH TO TRY IT OUT IT IS ON UR ON HANDS 

http://d-h.st/ckX


----------



## e.miron (Feb 11, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Wow, lots of different clones of the note 2.
> 
> This thread is for the feiteng H7100.
> 
> wonder if they are all the same inside? Just with a different name to them?

Click to collapse




I also have the HDC model from fastcardtech, 1 gb version., and the rom posted on page 4 by Androidia works ok, but I have not flashed all files, left out preloader and dsp, just in case.Also to be noted that the phone came with kernel 3.40 like all do and after flashing, it reverted to 3.0.31


----------



## androidia (Feb 11, 2013)

I have feiteng H7100. I will try it out without the preloader hopefully it will work.. Thanks 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## lgstoian (Feb 11, 2013)

The rom -fluffy- posted goes into a boot loop on my H7100 1GB Ram version. 

I think is the origin of the ROM : http://www.movilesdualsim.com/foro/forums/128-N7100-S7180


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 11, 2013)

lgstoian said:


> The rom -fluffy- posted goes into a boot loop on my H7100 1GB Ram version.
> 
> I think is the origin of the ROM : http://www.movilesdualsim.com/foro/forums/128-N7100-S7180

Click to collapse



the bootloop is because u dont have the right boot.img


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 12, 2013)

lgstoian said:


> The rom -fluffy- posted goes into a boot loop on my H7100 1GB Ram version.
> 
> I think is the origin of the ROM : http://www.movilesdualsim.com/foro/forums/128-N7100-S7180

Click to collapse



I see you have a couple of androids so you probably know this but did you clear cash/factory reset from within the recovery menu?


----------



## lgstoian (Feb 12, 2013)

Of course I did that.

And it's not the boot.img issue as I flashed it alone and works. But it is not kernel 3.4 it's still 3.0. I believe your ROM is just modified to show 3.4 but it's still 3.0.


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## androidia (Feb 12, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> I see you have a couple of androids so you probably know this but did you clear cash/factory reset from within the recovery menu?

Click to collapse



I just tried flashing the rom as well got boot looped. I have done factory restore /wipe data still boot looping. I can change the boot.img in the zip but dont kow how to repack the zip so that it flash again every time i tried flashing after replacing the boot.img it just aborting the flash...


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 12, 2013)

androidia said:


> I just tried flashing the rom as well got boot looped. I have done factory restore /wipe data still boot looping. I can change the boot.img in the zip but dont kow how to repack the zip so that it flash again every time i tried flashing after replacing the boot.img it just aborting the flash...

Click to collapse



dont unpack it 
just use totalcommander
open the zip by clicking on the zip drag the boot img over an overwright it 
it will pack it again an the zip will work
ohh an make sure u have at least 800mb ram in system or else u will get bootloops

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------

@@@androidia
contact me in pm i may have a way fore u to get the update


have just try systeninfo an mtkdroidtools an it say kernel 3.4.0 an the size off it is 3.868mb
an the size fore 3.0.4 is 6.291mb


----------



## androidia (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks l just changed the boot.img and zip flashed but got boot loop again. I how do l sure l have 800mb of ram? 


Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 12, 2013)

check with root explore
open it go to system folder there u can see how many mb u have free


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 12, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> check with root explore
> open it go to system folder there u can see how many mb u have free

Click to collapse



He cant boot the phone up so cant check ram.

Do you mean free ram or just ram in total.

Are you able to recover your phone with your rom androidia?


----------



## androidia (Feb 12, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> He cant boot the phone up so cant check ram.
> 
> Do you mean free ram or just ram in total.
> 
> Are you able to recover your phone with your rom androidia?

Click to collapse



Yes l have a backup, I wipe data before flashing it again, still boot looped. I don't think this rom is meant for feiteng H7100


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 12, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> He cant boot the phone up so cant check ram.
> 
> Do you mean free ram or just ram in total.
> 
> Are you able to recover your phone with your rom androidia?

Click to collapse



if u cant boot up try flash this one here http://d-h.st/C3T with flashing tools
flash it all do not start the phone
change the boot.img back to the one there was in my zip
put it back on ur sdcard now try flash the rom again
after flashing it will start up in recovery again now wipe factory/cache
wipe cache
wipe dalvik cache
reboot system an it shut start up
if it doesnt work just flash ur androidia with flashingtools
i have done it so many times now
in order to get the rom to work on my device

ps: it isnt ment fore HDC but urs androidia isnt ment fore HDC an it worked on mine
are u on msn if contact me im online now
sent u an pm


----------



## androidia (Feb 12, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> if u cant boot up try flash this one here http://d-h.st/C3T with flashing tools
> flash it all do not start the phone
> change the boot.img back to the one there was in my zip
> put it back on ur sdcard now try flash the rom again
> ...

Click to collapse



Is preloader on this rom the same as feiteng H7100?


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 12, 2013)

i dont know i have flashed it all an it worked
i it dont work just flash the orginal again an all is back as it was
i have try many orginal firmware now an if they didnt worked i flashed urs back on an my phone started up again contact me on msn i have sent u an pm


----------



## androidia (Feb 12, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> i dont know i have flashed it all an it worked
> i it dont work just flash the orginal again an all is back as it was
> i have try many orginal firmware now an if they didnt worked i flashed urs back on an my phone started up again contact me on msn i have sent u an pm

Click to collapse



Is your phone same as my feiteng Gt-H7100 ? Iam not on msn am on skype though


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 12, 2013)

androidia said:


> Is your phone same as my feiteng Gt-H7100 ? Iam not on msn am on skype though

Click to collapse



mine is an HDC GT H7100


----------



## magzen (Feb 12, 2013)

*JB 4.1.2 + GPS Fix*

Hello,

Can someone upload 4.1.2 rom + GPS fix for this phone and 2.5GB rooted, would be appreciated.

And i want to ask does anyone else have problems with Viber using this phone? (i sound like a robot when talking on Viber)

Skype never logs in when you activate video function, still stuck with a neverending logging in screen even after i uninstall and clear cache and reinstall.

so hoping that the new JB 4.1.2 can fix that.

Thanks

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

I buyed 2 pcs of this phone and managed to brick one of them if someone can help me out fixing the brick

I started a thread for the bricked phone on the following link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2144878&highlight=h7100


Thanks


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 12, 2013)

magzen said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone upload 4.1.2 rom + GPS fix for this phone and 2.5GB rooted, would be appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just use androidia's rom!

Its perfect. , everything works fine on it. Including the gps.

As for your bricked phone, is it the S7180 or h7100? As you say its both. Remove battery and plug usb in, tell me what device manager on your pc sees it as.

I have requested a dedicated section for china phones, i doubt it will get created but it will be a hell of a lot easier for us here with chinas finest


----------



## magzen (Feb 12, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Just use androidia's rom!
> 
> Its perfect. , everything works fine on it. Including the gps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response

Yes that would be a good idea to have a section for the china phones 

on aliexpress where i buyed it the info says S7180 for the 1GB version, but in the phone it shows H7100.

Could you please tell me which androidias rom is, i did download a rom here that was already rooted with the 2.5gb memory, but it didnt work for making the gps better, viber and skype doesnt work properly either, it was JB 4.1.1.

When o connect it to the USB without battery i get the following name in the device manager "Android USB Ethernet/RNDIS #2" under "Network Adapters"


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 13, 2013)

magzen said:


> Thanks for your response
> 
> Yes that would be a good idea to have a section for the china phones
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the rom you need.
http://www.4shared.com/zip/Vh8bHOfx/H7100.html

Install this driver.
http://www.4shared.com/zip/j3l_2wr8/wwwx-driversru_mtk_and_usb_mtk.html

You need this to flash it.
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9FpIGh6g/SP_Flash_Tool_v3122401.html

Extract the rom to a folder named h7100 for easy reference. 

Extract the flash tool to "flash tool" folder on desktop (Make the folder)

Run "Flash_tool.exe"

On the right hand side click on "Scatter-loading", navigate to h7100 folder created earlier and double click the scatter file.

Remove battery from phone, Press download on the sp flash tool, insert usb into phone, when phone is detected by sp_flash tool insert battery.

When it is finished, disconnect phone from use and switch on.


Thats it, everything should be working fine.

I have skype and gps working fine, I have had no problems with the rom.

Good luck.


----------



## androidia (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a fix made for people that are having issues with gps. I have tested it it worked really well for me. The method is very simple it rewriting the gps.conf file. I will upload later for people to try with instructions. So watch this space....... 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------

Thanks l bricked a phone before in past flashing a different rom. The only reason why I want to try a different rom is only because of camera output quality on my rom l feel it should be better for 8mega pixels camera. Do you know from the zip file you uploaded for the custom rom, and apart from the camera app in the system folder do I need to extract any other file to replace my stock camera? 
Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------

Just checked the system folder in the zip there is no stock camera app in there? 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## magzen (Feb 13, 2013)

> Extract the rom to a folder named h7100 for easy reference.
> 
> Extract the flash tool to "flash tool" folder on desktop (Make the folder)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats the rom i used, but it didnt help with the gps problem, but in general it was a good rom for everything else making the phone rooted and 2.5gb of free memory.

Thanks


----------



## magzen (Feb 13, 2013)

androidia said:


> I have a fix made for people that are having issues with gps. I have tested it it worked really well for me. The method is very simple it rewriting the gps.conf file. I will upload later for people to try with instructions. So watch this space.......
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse




I did try that fix, but it didnt help me much, there is 2 different files, one that already exists and should be replaced, and the gps.conf, it did work for other people on the forum i was on, if we get our hands on JB 4.1.2 maybe all this issues is fixed....

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

I found a rom update on the following link, it is JB 4.1.2, but when trying to update i get stuck in loop, maybe it works for someone else.

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/star-s7180-3/

http://www.needrom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/S7180_LEWA65_13.02.07_Fix.zip


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 13, 2013)

magzen said:


> Thats the rom i used, but it didnt help with the gps problem, but in general it was a good rom for everything else making the phone rooted and 2.5gb of free memory.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Is it just that you cant get a satellite fix?

In the gps settings turn off epo, worked for me.

I get a satellite fix after about 20 seconds.

Clear agps too using gps test from the play store.


----------



## Metrogirl (Feb 13, 2013)

*A couple of notes.*

Hi,
The following is pretty basic stuff but I thought it might help some folks.   

I successfully rooted my FeiTeng H7100 after flashing Adroidia's unsecured boot.img which he posted a short while ago.   I may have a different version of the phone (my scatter didn't totally match) so I didn't want to flash the complete image.   Probably needless paranoia but the boot.img matched mine, flashing only that was instantly successful and I can mess around with other stuff later.  I used ADB and ADB shell to complete the root manually but I'm sure that packaged exploits would work once the unsecured image is loaded.

There were a couple of wrinkles which I thought I'd share with you concerning getting the boot.img to flash.   Like I said, basic stuff which most folks probably know, but if it helps someone then I am happy.

Firstly, I found that it is quite possible for the phone to connect and work with ADB but still not be seen by the flash tool because the driver you are using doesn't deal with the preboot device.   Mine was happy with ADB using a driver I'd installed earlier but when I connected the phone without battery I had an unknown device show up so obviously it was never going to flash until I fixed that.   Just because ADB works, you don't necessarily have the right driver installed for flashing.

Secondly, in this battery-less mode the device will connect and then disconnect itself after a few seconds.   I wasn't expecting the device to simply vanish like this.   I discovered after some research that this is normal but the phone is pretty much guaranteed to disconnect while you are trying to install a driver or trying to start the flash after you plug the USB in.   My paranoid thought was 'what happens if it disconnects during the flash?  Brick?'   Answer -  no, it won't disconnect during the flash once it has connected, but there is a trick (see below) to getting it to connect.

Solutions:

Driver issue: before connecting the battery-less phone to USB, open Device Manager and expand the COM port section.   If you see a new VCOM port pop up when you connect the phone, you have the right driver and you are good to go.  If you see a yellow triangle and an unknown MT6577 device pop up, disconnect the phone and download and unpack "MT6577 USB VCOM Drivers.7z" which you can find easily on the internet.   After a reboot if you don't see the VCOM port when you connect the battery-less phone, quickly right-click that yellow triangle before it vanishes and choose 'update driver', then browse to where you unpacked the drivers.    You may have to do this twice as there are two bits to the driver.   Once there are no yellow triangles and you see the VCOM device you can move onto the flashing step.

Auto-disconnect issue:  flashing is pretty much following the instructions - battery out etc.   But do not connect the phone right away.   In the flash tool, when you are all ready to go, you will see that there's a box near the bottom which says "USB".   Now click download and see that the box changes to 'Searching'.   Only connect your phone when you see 'Searching'.   The flash tool will find the phone and capture it before it has the chance to disconnect itself and everything is fine from that point ... you'll see the red bar start, you quickly stuff the battery into the phone and the flash completes.   Actually I fumbled getting the battery in and was a bit late with that but the flash completed just fine anyway.

I hope this helps someone, the cycling disconnect thing had me really confused for a bit.
-S

____________________

Be kind to me, I'm blonde...


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Salvy (Feb 13, 2013)

For a gps fix(gps.conf), I highly recommend "Pimp my ROM" in the market, it also has many neat tweaks to improve the performance of this phone.


----------



## magzen (Feb 13, 2013)

Metrogirl said:


> Hi,
> The following is pretty basic stuff but I thought it might help some folks.
> 
> I successfully rooted my FeiTeng H7100 after flashing Adroidia's unsecured boot.img which he posted a short while ago.   I may have a different version of the phone (my scatter didn't totally match) so I didn't want to flash the complete image.   Probably needless paranoia but the boot.img matched mine, flashing only that was instantly successful and I can mess around with other stuff later.  I used ADB and ADB shell to complete the root manually but I'm sure that packaged exploits would work once the unsecured image is loaded.
> ...

Click to collapse





Thank you very much it really helped me to fix my bricked phone, i was very close to throw it out the window .

The android ethernet drivers that was showing up every time i connected my phone to the usb was the problem, i mean i did install the correct drivers before but i dont really know why it didnt show up after i soft bricked my phone, so i didnt think it would be a driver problem.

I deleted the android ethernet drivers completetely, made a computer restart and then connected the phone to my laptop without battery, it found the correct drivers, and the flashing began, very simple process but yet i was stuck 3 days with it and thought my phone was completely corrupt.

Once again thanks


----------



## garfieldakos (Feb 13, 2013)

magzen said:


> I did try that fix, but it didnt help me much, there is 2 different files, one that already exists and should be replaced, and the gps.conf, it did work for other people on the forum i was on, if we get our hands on JB 4.1.2 maybe all this issues is fixed....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## magzen (Feb 13, 2013)

garfieldakos said:


> magzen said:
> 
> 
> > I did try that fix, but it didnt help me much, there is 2 different files, one that already exists and should be replaced, and the gps.conf, it did work for other people on the forum i was on, if we get our hands on JB 4.1.2 maybe all this issues is fixed....
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## garfieldakos (Feb 13, 2013)

Because i have searched a bit differences between S7100/S7180 and Feiteng i believe you can recognize them by front sensors and camera . Can you upload some front photo of your mobile ? Back sticker would help too,although i dont trust stickers  

Also a member proposed Android System Info from Google Play which is a great app show much info about software,hardware,etc. You can download it and compare it to mine, if you want. 
Maybe but luck, we can find some "juice" since S71XX is more supported . 
When you flashed androidia's rom you flash all files ? including bootloader and dsp ?


----------



## magzen (Feb 13, 2013)

garfieldakos said:


> Because i have searched a bit differences between S7100/S7180 and Feiteng i believe you can recognize them by front sensors and camera . Can you upload some front photo of your mobile ? Back sticker would help too,although i dont trust stickers
> 
> Also a member proposed Android System Info from Google Play which is a great app show much info about software,hardware,etc. You can download it and compare it to mine, if you want.
> Maybe but luck, we can find some "juice" since S71XX is more supported .
> When you flashed androidia's rom you flash all files ? including bootloader and dsp ?

Click to collapse



I just downloaded android system info, it shows H7100 same as the info under about phone in android settings, i have even tried the S7180 roms and update, when doing that i get stuck in a loop phone keeps restarting, so i have to reflash using the h7100 rom i downloaded here, in other words the sticker on the back of the phone is really missleading it is not a S7180 phone.

I have attached 2 images on the phone.


----------



## garfieldakos (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes,its not a S7180 phone ! Camera & sensors are in same position like mine ! You see why i dont trust stickers 
So , we are in the same place!


----------



## androidia (Feb 14, 2013)

A note of caution. There seems to be different roms now with different model of H7100 from different manufacturers. Flashing a rom with a wrong preloader can hard brick your phone and when you hard brick you won't be able to recover your phone. You will have to throw it away, it happened to me before on a different phone. So whatever you are doing be careful.... 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## garfieldakos (Feb 14, 2013)

androidia said:


> A note of caution. There seems to be different roms now with different model of H7100 from different manufacturers. Flashing a rom with a wrong preloader can hard brick your phone and when you hard brick you won't be able to recover your phone. You will have to throw it away, it happened to me before on a different phone. So whatever you are doing be careful....
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I agree and i would add dsp_bl as well ! Is there anybody knows about the rom stucture ? Like what's the purpose of each file.
Maybe we can have custom roms from other manufactures like Star .
For example i have read that if you flash a rom with not touching preloader,dsp_bl and load the left ones you MAY have a working rom.Anyone with more knowledge on this ?

In my case i have just flashed boot.img with an unsecured version and then did the rooting by myself. I want to backup my phone's initial rom,is there some tool i can try to be on the safe side before tests ?
(I tried MTKDroid Tools but results were different comparing to other files i have downloaded..i.e. my system.img is created as system.ext4.img)

@androidia how did you create your backup rom ?


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 14, 2013)

garfieldakos said:


> I agree and i would add dsp_bl as well ! Is there anybody knows about the rom stucture ? Like what's the purpose of each file.
> Maybe we can have custom roms from other manufactures like Star .
> For example i have read that if you flash a rom with not touching preloader,dsp_bl and load the left ones you MAY have a working rom.Anyone with more knowledge on this ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The system.img is saved as ext4 because the system cache is formated s ext4:
Ps:  i cant see why people have so many problems with preloader an so on
I hve flashed the firmware here from an firmware fore n7100 s7100/7180 an the only problem i hade was my memory
An now i have custum rom on my hdc gt h7100 there is ment fore n7100 qhd


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 14, 2013)

If you want to try that different rom just don't flash the bootloader, preloader and uboot because you might have huge problems.


----------



## androidia (Feb 14, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> The system.img is saved as ext4 because the system cache is formated s ext4:
> Ps:  i cant see why people have so many problems with preloader an so on
> I hve flashed the firmware here from an firmware fore n7100 s7100/7180 an the only problem i hade was my memory
> An now i have custum rom on my hdc gt h7100 there is ment fore n7100 qhd

Click to collapse



Yeah you can use the MTKdroidTools to backup the rom first, the phone must be rooted, then once you back it up, you need to go back to MTKdroidTools then select option "prepare blocks for flash tool, that will create a flashed folder for flashing... hope that helps


----------



## urkelz (Feb 17, 2013)

Does the Feiteng GT-H7100 come with standard screen protector and case?

If not where can I get a scree protector for it ?


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 17, 2013)

urkelz said:


> Does the Feiteng GT-H7100 come with standard screen protector and case?
> 
> If not where can I get a scree protector for it ?

Click to collapse



The one that I ordered - does not!

By the way I would like to ask some question: Is it possible to port CyanogenMod 10 for this pgone?


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 17, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> The one that I ordered - does not!
> 
> By the way I would like to ask some question: Is it possible to port CyanogenMod 10 for this pgone?

Click to collapse



u can start bye trying then u can see if t can bee ported


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 17, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> u can start bye trying then u can see if t can bee ported

Click to collapse



Actually I can't do that. I am not that good at programming yet.


----------



## Gilly1984 (Feb 19, 2013)

For root follow the description on this vid.

I know the info is on here but the thread is a little messy.

Gave you a shout Androidia in the description.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7jLK6oJRk4


----------



## brotherman38 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Which H7100?*

How do you tell which H7100 phone is what? FeiTeng H7100, HDC H7100, etc...


----------



## magzen (Feb 20, 2013)

After i managed to unbrick my H7100 phone i got an Invalid imei, did a little search on google and managed to solve that problem using imei.exe to replace the file MP0B_001 in the phone /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/MP0B_001

when that was fixed i was offcourse happy to be able to use my sim card again, but one thing was missing, no 3g signal, i tried connecting, disconnecting, searching after the network etc, but nothing helped.

anyone have any idea how i can fix the 3g signal?

following is the link for those who needs to fix their imei, it is for another phone but worked well on my h7100 phone  http://www.zopomobileshop.com/zopo-rom/how-to-solve-the-problem-of-invalid-imei-by-marshall0544/


right now iam reading here to see if the info on the following link how to fix 3g signal on another phone but dont know if it would work on the H7100

http://www.zopomobileshop.com/zopo-rom/zopo-zp100-pilot-3g-signal-solution/

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

The second H7100 i have is having problems with Wifi from first day i recieved it, connects and disconnects from the Wifi signal when its on, and in the center of the screen there is a big mark which began spreading and become bigger on the screen, like some kind of water mark, these phones seems to be only problem, last time i buy a Chinese phone


----------



## magzen (Feb 22, 2013)

Can someone please help me telling me which files or folder is used for 3g, maybe if i copy these files from my h7100 phone that have got a working 3g signal to the one that i bricked then maybe the 3g signal would work again, would be appreciated if someone can provide me with that information.


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## feiteng (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello I'm Davide, and I live in Italy.
I purchased this chinafonino with 512MB of RAM and Android 4.1.1 version is a bomb around, I see that there are cmw and root.
I would like to know if there are these two things:
Increase space for installing applications
Rom custom type jelly bean that is the updated version 4.2.2


----------



## hardmaster92 (Feb 22, 2013)

Everything you asked was posted in this thread, just search for it


----------



## garfieldakos (Feb 22, 2013)

I think that you messed your phone with IMEI program from Zoppo with no reason! 
Zoppo is not same hardware like Feiteng and maybe this is why you have such problems!

In your case i would flash the phone with androidia's rom that works for sure and then re-enter your valid Imei's by MTKDroid Tools ! (There is an option there really easy , judging by videos i have seen from youtube.
You can check this video for example : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61OCmwVt63M 




magzen said:


> After i managed to unbrick my H7100 phone i got an Invalid imei, did a little search on google and managed to solve that problem using imei.exe to replace the file MP0B_001 in the phone /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/MP0B_001
> 
> when that was fixed i was offcourse happy to be able to use my sim card again, but one thing was missing, no 3g signal, i tried connecting, disconnecting, searching after the network etc, but nothing helped.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

@fluffy Are you sure your rom is working with this phone ? 
Didn't work for me no matter if i changed boot.img and recompressing the file or clearing all the cache !

Phone stucks at boot logo and this file looks like the one guys from spanish forum uploaded for S7180.... Any one tried it working ?

Also,I have created an update file (update.zip) by mixing files i have found and files i have created by backing up my factory rom.....
Update contains Note 2 Startup and some tweaks for MTK6577.So far so good 

If anyone wants to check it , i can upload it somewhere


----------



## urkelz (Feb 22, 2013)

Would be nice if people didn't polute the thread with roms from different phones. It causes disinformation in the thread.


----------



## juanrra242 (Feb 22, 2013)

magzen said:


> After i managed to unbrick my H7100 phone i got an Invalid imei, did a little search on google and managed to solve that problem using imei.exe to replace the file MP0B_001 in the phone /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/MP0B_001
> 
> when that was fixed i was offcourse happy to be able to use my sim card again, but one thing was missing, no 3g signal, i tried connecting, disconnecting, searching after the network etc, but nothing helped.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi! Today I had the same screen problem ,a eliptical permanent mark just in the center.no scratch,no pressure in screen,just appeared! It went to sleep mode, and magically it has dissapear....... don't know man.

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 22, 2013)

> @fluffy Are you sure your rom is working with this phone ?
> Didn't work for me no matter if i changed boot.img and recompressing the file or clearing all the cache !
> 
> Phone stucks at boot logo and this file looks like the one guys from spanish forum uploaded for S7180.... Any one tried it working ?

Click to collapse



yes i have it on my phone an it is still an hdc gt h7100
but in order to get it to work i flashed an orginal rom 20121215SXlogo_e1901_v77_ht_s8.rar i flashed it all thats what gave me all my ram back
then i flashed the one i made
BTW i have now made it so it runs with DX os


----------



## -fluffy- (Feb 23, 2013)

urkelz said:


> Would be nice if people didn't polute the thread with roms from different phones. It causes disinformation in the thread.

Click to collapse



well if u toke u time to see how it all workes u will found out it is the same way u root all the devices u only need the recovery from ur device


----------



## feiteng (Feb 23, 2013)

it is difficult for me as I use the translator to understand your language.
no one is kind enough to show me the pages? and NOT pollute the topic?





hardmaster92 said:


> Everything you asked was posted in this thread, just search for it

Click to collapse


----------



## juanrra242 (Feb 23, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> yes i have it on my phone an it is still an hdc gt h7100
> but in order to get it to work i flashed an orginal rom 20121215SXlogo_e1901_v77_ht_s8.rar i flashed it all thats what gave me all my ram back
> then i flashed the one i made
> BTW i have now made it so it runs with DX os

Click to collapse



Hi¡ i am a spanish forum user (sorry for my english),I managed to root+cwm+2.5gb for apps with this ROM " 20121215SXlogo_e1901_v77_ht_s8".I'm very happy so far. But,what is a DX(I suppose deodexed) ROM and what advantages do it have against the one I have? Is there a 4.2 in the horizont? Thanks in advance.

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## Salvy (Feb 25, 2013)

Does anyone knows if the accessories of the Note II fit this phone? I'm thinking in getting a new screen protector.


----------



## juanrra242 (Feb 25, 2013)

Salvy said:


> Does anyone knows if the accessories of the Note II fit this phone? I'm thinking in getting a new screen protector.

Click to collapse



No,ThEy dont fit,this is a 5.3 inches and note 2 is a 5.5,I tried them.

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## Salvy (Feb 25, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> No,ThEy dont fit,this is a 5.3 inches and note 2 is a 5.5,I tried them.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k

Click to collapse



Ah I see, I'll have to cut one myself


----------



## juanrra242 (Feb 25, 2013)

Salvy said:


> Ah I see, I'll have to cut one myself

Click to collapse



You don't have to.just buy the ones for s7180 or clones.they fit this model.they are available at aliexpress,I lost the link.

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## magzen (Feb 26, 2013)

magzen said:


> After i managed to unbrick my H7100 phone i got an Invalid imei, did a little search on google and managed to solve that problem using imei.exe to replace the file MP0B_001 in the phone /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/MP0B_001
> 
> when that was fixed i was offcourse happy to be able to use my sim card again, but one thing was missing, no 3g signal, i tried connecting, disconnecting, searching after the network etc, but nothing helped.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I solved the 3G problem, it was the apn that needed to be added.


----------



## bafana.ak (Feb 27, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> This is the rom you need.
> http://www.4shared.com/zip/Vh8bHOfx/H7100.html
> 
> Install this driver.
> ...

Click to collapse



can anyone help me with another link for downloading the files needed for h7100 feiteng note2? the 4share link is not working for me the free download is grayed out and I don't know why,


----------



## urkelz (Feb 28, 2013)

3G isn't working for me with Vodafone NL :S it says 3g in the status bar but i cant load any websites on phone :S


----------



## androidia (Feb 28, 2013)

Try turning data connection off and on... Also remember it's only the first sim that is 3g capable.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## urkelz (Feb 28, 2013)

yeh i had it in the 3g capable sim slot but its working now =o guess it needed time to train in or w/e


----------



## Gilly1984 (Mar 1, 2013)

bafana.ak said:


> can anyone help me with another link for downloading the files needed for h7100 feiteng note2? the 4share link is not working for me the free download is grayed out and I don't know why,

Click to collapse



Yes, use this one. It has the samsung startup screen too 

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/feiteng-h7100/

Register for the site then search feiteng  Happy days.


----------



## BARMAX (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey,guys! Today got my phone) Is androidia's root method really secure? Can somebody write the full rootting guide? Cuz on forum threr isn't any,have to search every thing,so it's possible to brick the phone because of little thing...


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## krakenator (Mar 1, 2013)

BARMAX said:


> Hey,guys! Today got my phone) Is androidia's root method really secure? Can somebody write the full rootting guide? Cuz on forum threr isn't any,have to search every thing,so it's possible to brick the phone because of little thing...

Click to collapse



Yes it is secure if your phone is the FeiTeng H7100. Just follow androidia's instuctions carefully and you should be able to root it. I also just got my phone(same as androidia's but the black version) a few days ago and after reading all the information in this thread I successfully managed to root the phone with 2.5gb of internal storage for apps + CWM. I really wish to thank androidia and everyone who commented in this thread! :good:


----------



## Gilly1984 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just read the description on this vid. Its easy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7jLK6oJRk4


----------



## bafana.ak (Mar 2, 2013)

Gilly1984 said:


> Yes, use this one. It has the samsung startup screen too
> 
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/feiteng-h7100/
> 
> Register for the site then search feiteng  Happy days.

Click to collapse



Thanks Gilly1984, I found a way around it, had to register with 4shared and downloaded their own browser and everything worked fine though with a lot of stress in using the SP Flashtool just some people had, but in the end, I was able to do it and I want to thank everyone who has contributed in this forum.

One more thing, did anyone notice that the compass functionality doesn't seem to work on this phone, it appears to me that the hardware is not even present in it, as apps like compass from google play doesn't work or is it peculiar to me?


----------



## BARMAX (Mar 2, 2013)

Failed to install drivers. I have win 8 x64,after plugging in the phone to pc,it's not searching for a new device. But the first time pc started to install the driver from Microsoft Update and installed,but then I tried to delete the device named "Preloader 65xx". What should I do now?
Also,Flashing Tool views that error: 
BROM ERROR : S_COM_PORT_OPEN_FAIL (1013)
[COM] Failed to open COM 4

Please,help me:crying:


----------



## androidia (Mar 2, 2013)

Go to settings - change pc settings - general. Stroll down to advance startup and restart now then select troubleshoot- advanced options - start up settings then restart and then disable driver signature enforcement. Try to install the driver again after it should work fine...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## urkelz (Mar 2, 2013)

Any tips to get GPS working? Tried disabling EPO and enabling A-GPS and clearing it with GPS test but no success on lock.

btw did you guys get 2 batteries with the phone? I only got 1 but it said 2 batteries on the shop site.


----------



## ilut74 (Mar 3, 2013)

*feiyang 7100*

i'm sorry i this is not a thread about feiyang. i've tried searching all over the internet for this firmware but not available. i just want to ask if anybody have this firmware can u give it me. tq so much...


----------



## BARMAX (Mar 3, 2013)

androidia said:


> Go to settings - change pc settings - general. Stroll down to advance startup and restart now then select troubleshoot- advanced options - start up settings then restart and then disable driver signature enforcement.

Click to collapse



Sorry,I understood nothing  Where should I search these settings? in control panel? Maybe you could help me with team viewer?


----------



## androidia (Mar 4, 2013)

Press windows key + c 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## KSam62 (Mar 4, 2013)

*GPS fix*



urkelz said:


> Any tips to get GPS working? Tried disabling EPO and enabling A-GPS and clearing it with GPS test but no success on lock.
> 
> btw did you guys get 2 batteries with the phone? I only got 1 but it said 2 batteries on the shop site.

Click to collapse



GPS settings:

Download Mobileuncle MTK Tools from Playstore.
Go to Phone, Setting, Location services and uncheck ALL !!!!  functions (Nothing may be left selected.)
Turn it off, switch phone on then.
*Turn ON Wifi. *
Go to Setting, Location services, and select and sign in:
Goggle's location service,
GPS satellites,
GPS EPO asssistance,
You can go to EPO settings, uncheck Auto download, after press download button.
Please wait and check while full download.
Go back and select A-GPS, after press A-GPS settings, Network Used, Only Home.
Go back and select Location & Google search.
Out from Setting.
*Wifi stay on!!!*
Start Mobileuncle Mtk Tools, Engineer Mode, Engineer Mode ( MTK )
Press YGPS, after press upper* Information*, there below *first press full, after cold*.
Upper press *Satellites*, you can see satellittes in red.
Go out of your house, and waiting for satellite signs.
I got 8 satellites sign, after 23 seconds.
I hope this help you.
Sometimes, once a month repeat this.


----------



## BARMAX (Mar 4, 2013)

androidia said:


> Press windows key + c

Click to collapse



I reinstalled drivers,now my device is shown as "PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COMx)",but the error in SP Flash Tool is the same. Strange thing is that my device is visible to a system for 1-2 secs after plugging in(also is visible as PreLoader USB VCOM).


----------



## bafana.ak (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anyone know why compass does not work in this phone? 

Sent from my H7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BARMAX (Mar 4, 2013)

bafana.ak said:


> Does anyone know why compass does not work in this phone?

Click to collapse



Because our device don't have any built-in compass.


----------



## androidia (Mar 4, 2013)

BARMAX said:


> I reinstalled drivers,now my device is shown as "PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COMx)",but the error in SP Flash Tool is the same. Strange thing is that my device is visible to a system for 1-2 secs after plugging in(also is visible as PreLoader USB VCOM).

Click to collapse



pm me your team viewer id I will help u set it up.


----------



## bafana.ak (Mar 4, 2013)

BARMAX said:


> Because our device don't have any built-in compass.

Click to collapse



Thanks Pal, I thought as much

Sent from my H7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## krakenator (Mar 5, 2013)

Btw the email app doesn't have any space available for mails. Is there a way to get around this problem?


----------



## androidia (Mar 5, 2013)

Did you manage to restore the system yesterday and get the driver installed? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## BARMAX (Mar 5, 2013)

androidia said:


> Did you manage to restore the system yesterday and get the driver installed?

Click to collapse



Nope,I tried to flash the phone from another pc, successfully flashed,but the device stucks on bootaninmation. :crying:
Tried to do format through SP Flash Tool,and then to flash the device again,but again it stuck on bootanimation!!! What to do?((


----------



## androidia (Mar 5, 2013)

Boot into recovery by holding volume up + power then wipe data/cache. I then restart again. Did you flash my rom? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## BARMAX (Mar 5, 2013)

androidia said:


> Boot into recovery by holding volume up + power then wipe data/cache. I then restart again. Did you flash my rom?

Click to collapse



Ooooh  yeeea! I did it even before you said me to. Now it boots up sucessfully. Yes,it is Your rom. THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR HELP!!!


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## urkelz (Mar 7, 2013)

i read that compass and other similair app tools working on software side of the phone. so maybe its doable with a script or something?


----------



## Sharshoor (Mar 7, 2013)

Please Could any one send me original rom h7100 phone 1GB Ram, i dont need rooted one just factory Rom.


----------



## magzen (Mar 7, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> Hi! Today I had the same screen problem ,a eliptical permanent mark just in the center.no scratch,no pressure in screen,just appeared! It went to sleep mode, and magically it has dissapear....... don't know man.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k

Click to collapse



Yes mine disappeared to for a few days ago, very weired problem.


----------



## androidia (Mar 7, 2013)

This happened to me as well few times. I managed to get rid of it straight away by slightly bending the phone in on itself. I think this is caused by a factory plastic that is on the screen. This very difficult to see or remove.... 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## Sharshoor (Mar 7, 2013)

*original rom for H7100 1GB ram*

Any one can help Please I need original rom for H7100 1GB ram dont need rooted one just factory Rom.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sharshoor said:


> Any one can help Please I need original rom for H7100 1GB ram dont need rooted one just factory Rom.

Click to collapse



No one can backup his phone unless it's not rooted! I have ordered Feiteng H7100 1GB ram and I will get it tomorrow. I will upload my stock (rooted + CWM + 2.5 GB ROM) ROM as soon as I can and I hope it would help some people here.


----------



## Sharshoor (Mar 8, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> No one can backup his phone unless it's not rooted! I have ordered Feiteng H7100 1GB ram and I will get it tomorrow. I will upload my stock (rooted + CWM + 2.5 GB ROM) ROM as soon as I can and I hope it would help some people here.

Click to collapse



Thanking you for help im waiting your Stock rom :good:


----------



## androidia (Mar 8, 2013)

*L8 Launcher*

I have been using this windows 8 Launcher,  for people who like windows phone layout it worth a try,

Download from the link below:

http://www.4shared.com/android/UOQR710R/Launcher_WP828.html


----------



## hardmaster92 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have succesfully rooted my phone and I have CWM! The Kernel version is 3.4.0 . I will extend the memory to 2.5 GB and I will upload my rom tonight! I hope it helps everyone


----------



## Sharshoor (Mar 9, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> I have succesfully rooted my phone and I have CWM! The Kernel version is 3.4.0 . I will extend the memory to 2.5 GB and I will upload my rom tonight! I hope it helps everyone

Click to collapse



good news im waiting your rom, thanks for your effort


----------



## hardmaster92 (Mar 9, 2013)

Chech out my thread related to Feiteng H7100 the Stock ROM, Rooted ROM, my custom ROM, latest versions of MTKDroidTools and SP Flashtool, working ADB and preloader drivers:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2186116


----------



## Sharshoor (Mar 10, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> OK guys I decided to make one perfect and clean ROM:
> http://www.4shared.com/zip/Y6mndd79/H7100_CWMRoot.html
> 
> This is what it includes:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your effort , please if you can provide me with orginal rooted Rom this very important as i need the Chinese apps to be included.

Thanks 
Sharshoor
The Lost In Android World.:crying:


----------



## do1346 (Mar 10, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> OK guys I decided to make one perfect and clean ROM:
> http://www.4shared.com/zip/Y6mndd79/H7100_CWMRoot.html
> 
> This is what it includes:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for creating this rom, I'm now about to order the device and I would like to install your ROM.
But how do I install the rom? I really don't know how and I would really be happy if you will tell me how to do that.


----------



## hardmaster92 (Mar 10, 2013)

do1346 said:


> Thank you so much for creating this rom, I'm now about to order the device and I would like to install your ROM.
> But how do I install the rom? I really don't know how and I would really be happy if you will tell me how to do that.

Click to collapse



This tutorial shows how to flash ROMs using SP Flash Tool - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




Sharshoor said:


> Thanks for your effort , please if you can provide me with orginal rooted Rom this very important as i need the Chinese apps to be included.
> 
> Thanks
> Sharshoor
> The Lost In Android World.:crying:

Click to collapse



ready: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38980564&postcount=256


----------



## BARMAX (Mar 10, 2013)

KSam62 said:


> GPS settings:
> [...]
> Press YGPS, after press upper* Information*, there below *first press full, after cold*.
> Upper press *Satellites*, you can see satellittes in red.
> ...

Click to collapse



It didn't help for me. In MTK tools after "cold"(in status it often writes "unavaible") is shows 14 red dots and no signal below the circle. In "GPS status" it shows14 grey dots,sometimes 1-3 columns of signal upper than zero and still in grey color. And it is only when internet is on,so on streets I can have completely nothing. Also tried fixing method with "GPS.conf",didn't help to me.
Today I sucseed to get 4 columns of red-orange colored columns,but only for 2mins. What the problem it could be?


----------



## hardmaster92 (Mar 10, 2013)

Since some people may need all stock apps I made another rom:
http://www.4shared.com/zip/r2jK3Y86/H7100_OriginalRootCWM.html

- Rooted
- CWM
- 1GB Memory for apps and 1.55 GB phone storage
- including all stock apps

Just flash it with SP Flash Tool, wipe data/cache and enjoy 

PS: If you want to remove some apps just open root explorer and browse the system/apps folder and remove whatever you want (both apk and odex files for every app)
And also if anyone wants it I can upload the original unrooted and untouched ROM including a recovery file with CWM (H7100_121211__recovery_130309-141211.img).


----------



## KSam62 (Mar 10, 2013)

*GPS fix*

1., Uninstall all other Gps fix programs as GPS Status, GPS test, GPS Fix etc and try again method. Dont use other gps fix programs, just Mobileuncle Mtk Tools to setup. Many programs, a lot are mistakes, overwrite datas.

if dont work:

3., Go to Mobileuncle Mtk Tools

Engeener Mode
Engeener Mode (MTK)
Location Based Service
upper press GPS and there switch GPS ON, (default OFF) after press VIEW.
You can see satellites in red.
Out of house and waiting Gps signals.
After you got good signals, press GPS again, there Ref Position.
You can see yoursLatitude and Longitude position.
Press OK, and out of Mobileuncle.

I hope this help you.


----------



## _manser_ (Mar 10, 2013)

*Thank you to everybody*

My first post and the first is to say thank you for the rom to *androidia*. Very happy because I got my Feiteng H7100 rooted. At first i was little scared with the possibility of bricking my phone but everything satisfactorily concluded.

First i was half rooted... Solved this issue with MTKdroidTools_v239 and also the problem with the GPS using the method explained for Mobileuncle Mtk Tools.

Now I only have the problem that i can't run Skype. I cannot log in and no possibility for audio conference, much less for video conference.

Could someone help me for to solve this problem with Skype?

Thank you.


----------



## juanrra242 (Mar 10, 2013)

BARMAX said:


> It didn't help for me. In MTK tools after "cold"(in status it often writes "unavaible") is shows 14 red dots and no signal below the circle. In "GPS status" it shows14 grey dots,sometimes 1-3 columns of signal upper than zero and still in grey color. And it is only when internet is on,so on streets I can have completely nothing. Also tried fixing method with "GPS.conf",didn't help to me.
> Today I sucseed to get 4 columns of red-orange colored columns,but only for 2mins. What the problem it could be?

Click to collapse



It worked forma me.

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## Sharshoor (Mar 10, 2013)

hardmaster92 said:


> Since some people may need all stock apps I made another rom:
> http://www.4shared.com/zip/r2jK3Y86/H7100_OriginalRootCWM.html
> 
> - Rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear hardmaster92
You made my day  thanks for the big effort and big help .

B.S. Come to jordan - Amman and i will make a big Mansaf for you (Mansaf is VIP Food In Jordan):laugh:

Thanks
Sharshoor
Was Lost In Android World & Now Im At Home.  :highfive:


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hardmaster92 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guys, I have made my own thread in the General forum for this phone:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2186116

The thread includes basic info about the phone; Original stock ROM; My custom ROM (rooted + CWM + 1GB apps memory & 1.55GB phone storage); useful links for MT65XX VCOM preloader drivers (working), flashing tutorial, latest version of MTKDroidTools (2.4.1). Just all info you need. Maybe I would post later tutorial that shows how I rooted the phone and installed CWM which is the easiest.

Enjoy!


----------



## garfieldakos (Mar 13, 2013)

Just a quick question!
Anyone tried to connect any external devices with UTG (usb on the go) cables ?
I tried 2 different cables but no luck


----------



## androidia (Mar 14, 2013)

I have been trying out android theming on my phone I have created a new rom and made few changes to it. Below are the lists of things that I changed:

System settings icons changed
Toggle icons on the notification changed
Applied more transparent theme
The rom is ad free
Rooted
Battery icon changed
Windows 8 launcher as default 
2gb storage and 500mb internal storage 
Applied ios transition effect for animation
Plus more. 

I will upload the link later with screen shot of people who want to try it. 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## efgeni (Mar 14, 2013)

What is the cheapest site to buy one of these phone with 1GB ram?


----------



## powertony84 (Mar 15, 2013)

Salvy said:


> For a gps fix(gps.conf), I highly recommend "Pimp my ROM" in the market, it also has many neat tweaks to improve the performance of this phone.

Click to collapse




 it's madnessly interessant!


----------



## powertony84 (Mar 16, 2013)

powertony84 said:


> And have a strange bluetooth issue: when i connect bluetooth headset, alla the audio of the device come in slowmotion! Sound, games,call-in, until i reboot the phone. Like if audio didnt return in normale mode after bluetooth! Please help me..
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I found a solution to my problem of bluetooth. I noticed that, if after the phone conversation close call with the bluetooth button and then press it again, how to start google search, all audio return to normal. at least this proves that it is a problem of software and not hardware as other users says.


----------



## MOKHD (Mar 16, 2013)

*Root*



Diamond05 said:


> Hi all -
> Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Use Bin4ry root

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




efgeni said:


> What is the cheapest site to buy one of these phone with 1GB ram?

Click to collapse



Fastcardtech


----------



## -fluffy- (Mar 16, 2013)

MOKHD said:


> Use Bin4ry root
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FATSCARDTECH LMAO they take the order but dont delever the product then u have to cancel the order bye contacting paypal an make an dispute before they cancel ur order an refund ur money


----------



## powertony84 (Mar 16, 2013)

androidia said:


> i have been trying out android theming on my phone i have created a new rom and made few changes to it. Below are the lists of things that i changed:
> 
> System settings icons changed
> toggle icons on the notification changed
> ...

Click to collapse



up upu upu up up!!!


----------



## androidia (Mar 16, 2013)

*New Mod Rom*

I have been trying out android theming on my phone I have created a new rom and made few changes to it. Below are the lists of things that I changed:

 System settings icons changed
 Toggle icons on the notification changed
 Applied more transparent theme
 The rom is ad free
 Rooted
 Battery icon changed
 Windows 8 launcher as default 
 2gb storage and 500mb internal storage 
 Applied ios transition effect for animation
 Plus more. 

 I will upload the link later with screen shot of people who want to try it. 

Screenshots below, rom link will follow soon

http://www.4shared.com/archive/euhHe25T/Screenshots.html

Rom link
http://www.4shared.com/archive/oOo3Htpf/H7100_Mod.html

Back up your apps first, zip the file to  a folder and flash with flash tool, if you experience boot loop, boot back recovery volume+power then wipe data/cache. Enjoy
I will recommend changing the density of the phone to about 185, default is 240, if you want to do that just download app called density changer from the play store and set accordingly...

some windows tiles

http://www.4shared.com/archive/PKwnwWus/Windows_Tiles.html


----------



## efgeni (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a question. Is really 8mpix camera of this model?


----------



## d3kilo (Mar 18, 2013)

androidia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Below link is for a stock rom, i have made changes to it, below are the changes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have using your ROM and it is work perfectly. Btw, is there the CWM zip version for this ROM. I want to tried the ROM for my other phone but i can't create the CWM zip files too.


----------



## androidia (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't have update zip for the rom. I will try make one sometime. If your other phone is not feiteng H7100 you may brick it by flashing a rom that's not meant for it.. 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## androidia (Mar 18, 2013)

*Kennel 3.4 / Mod rom*

Hi Guys,

I have another rom for you, it based on H7100 stock rom, I have added with stuffs:

Boot Animation change to original  Samsung N7100.
Revamp the framework res, now similar to original  Galaxy Note 2
some new icon added like vibrate icon
GPS mod added a got lock with 60 secs
I included wp8 launcher, but you can revert back stock launcher
ios animation, and ad free
settings icons replaced

screenshot

http://www.4shared.com/zip/EgL8KHSL/Screenshots_Kennel_34.html

Rom

http://www.4shared.com/zip/Wp8Q6hil/H7100_34_Kennel.html

this is flash tool rom, need to be flashed using MTK flask tool

One issue I cannot fix is that when making a call your screen will become blank and wont be able to see the dialer, I manager to fix this by downloading proximity screen off app from market, this is a common jelly bean issue. I will recommend for people having issue with gps lock to try this rom and report back if they still have any issue.

If you like the rom please leave me your Thanks. Enjoy...


----------



## rizzlasmoking (Mar 18, 2013)

hi i have try to follow this 'guide' from the description of this video, from youtube called:* Feiteng GT-H7100 (Note 2 clone) ,See description for root.* 
ive download all the stuff i need there... but i cant even complete first step 'Install this driver.'
there are only .ddl files inside that folder... why and how am i gonna "install that driver" ?? lol... can i just jump over that step and start "flash" ??
if there is any better guide avaiable then please send me the link! thanks!


----------



## -fluffy- (Mar 19, 2013)

androidia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have another rom for you, it based on H7100 stock rom, I have added with stuffs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats because it the wrong sencor drivers i had the same problem then i flashed back orginal rom an it was back


----------



## -fluffy- (Mar 19, 2013)

rizzlasmoking said:


> hi i have try to follow this 'guide' from the description of this video, from youtube called:* Feiteng GT-H7100 (Note 2 clone) ,See description for root.*
> ive download all the stuff i need there... but i cant even complete first step 'Install this driver.'
> there are only .ddl files inside that folder... why and how am i gonna "install that driver" ?? lol... can i just jump over that step and start "flash" ??
> if there is any better guide avaiable then please send me the link! thanks!

Click to collapse



here is the drivers insite is an install.exe


----------



## androidia (Mar 19, 2013)

The proximity app from play store has fix mine everything is working well now! 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## rizzlasmoking (Mar 19, 2013)

what is this? i cant root, i get this error


----------



## powertony84 (Mar 21, 2013)

*R: [Q] FeiTeng H7100 - Root?*

Hi guys, I have made a ROM for this phone, light e fasdt please check it out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2199125

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## powertony84 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have problem to flashing this rom with sp flash tools


----------



## -fluffy- (Mar 22, 2013)

powertony84 said:


> I have problem to flashing this rom with sp flash tools

Click to collapse



well didtn u check that out before making a rom


----------



## powertony84 (Mar 22, 2013)

-fluffy- said:


> well didtn u check that out before making a rom

Click to collapse



noot mine, androidia's rom


----------



## androidia (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a problem with my phone now, my usb port is broken off, the chip inside now I cannot charge or flash any rom. Does anybody know if this can be fixed? the phone just stop to charge yesterday when I plugged the usb cable in and I accidently force the cable in too much and the small chip inside broken off!!! Not happy


----------



## powertony84 (Mar 22, 2013)

*R: [Q] FeiTeng H7100 - Root?*

I think that you does sent it in warranty...its only way...

Sent from my H7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## juanrra242 (Mar 22, 2013)

androidia said:


> I have a problem with my phone now, my usb port is broken off, the chip inside now I cannot charge or flash any rom. Does anybody know if this can be fixed? the phone just stop to charge yesterday when I plugged the usb cable in and I accidently force the cable in too much and the small chip inside broken off!!! Not happy

Click to collapse



Bad news. Fixing it without proper smd soldering tools is almost impossible. I will buy a wall battery charger and a new battery, just to have a full one always ready.  Good luck. 

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## androidia (Mar 22, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> Bad news. Fixing it without proper smd soldering tools is almost impossible. I will buy a wall battery charger and a new battery, just to have a full one always ready.  Good luck.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k

Click to collapse



do you know where I can a wall charger from that will fix the battery for the phone?


----------



## powertony84 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry guys, one question... 
i have flashed a stock version of rom sent me by hardmster92, but I haven't recovery... after flashing, when i go to recovery i have only android with red triangle...You can help me?


----------



## juanrra242 (Mar 23, 2013)

[/COLOR]Wow!  I posted a problem that i had with my phone screen (a permanent dark ellipse in the center that dissapeared when i rebooted the phone) ....well, it happened again and i have seen how it dissapear "live" ,from the external border to the center of the ellipse ... ! :eek.i don't know if its a hardware or software related issue.... AMAZING! 

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k[/QUOTE]



Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## rizzlasmoking (Mar 24, 2013)

i get this error what should i do, i dont even understand what its saying


----------



## krakenator (Mar 24, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> Bad news. Fixing it without proper smd soldering tools is almost impossible. I will buy a wall battery charger and a new battery, just to have a full one always ready.  Good luck.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k

Click to collapse



Do you know a website where I can buy a battery charger for this phone? It would be really useful to me.


----------



## powertony84 (Mar 24, 2013)

*R: [Q] FeiTeng H7100 - Root?*

Its good every universal battery charger for wall...

Sent from my H7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## krakenator (Mar 24, 2013)

androidia said:


> I have a problem with my phone now, my usb port is broken off, the chip inside now I cannot charge or flash any rom. Does anybody know if this can be fixed? the phone just stop to charge yesterday when I plugged the usb cable in and I accidently force the cable in too much and the small chip inside broken off!!! Not happy

Click to collapse



That's the problem you get with these chinese devices. Last year I bought a chinese solar charger which could also be charged by usb and the same problem happened. The micro usb slot was so fragile that it went inside because I forced the cable in the wrong way. I couldn't do anything abt it. It has remained broken till now. I always thought that I could get the same problem with this phone and up to now i've been extremely careful when plugging the cable in. Now you confirm that it can happen with this phone as well. I would advise everyone to be extremely careful when plugging the cable in. It's sad to hear that after all the time and energy you've spent to root this device. Don't know if it's possible to fix this. It appears that he only solution is to send the device back if it's still on waranty.

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




powertony84 said:


> Its good every universal battery charger for wall...
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## rizzlasmoking (Mar 29, 2013)

rizzlasmoking said:


> i get this error what should i do, i dont even understand what its saying

Click to collapse




hallo do you even see my post guys? lol.....
please help me!!:silly:


----------



## androidia (Mar 29, 2013)

krakenator said:


> That's the problem you get with these chinese devices. Last year I bought a chinese solar charger which could also be charged by usb and the same problem happened. The micro usb slot was so fragile that it went inside because I forced the cable in the wrong way. I couldn't do anything abt it. It has remained broken till now. I always thought that I could get the same problem with this phone and up to now i've been extremely careful when plugging the cable in. Now you confirm that it can happen with this phone as well. I would advise everyone to be extremely careful when plugging the cable in. It's sad to hear that after all the time and energy you've spent to root this device. Don't know if it's possible to fix this. It appears that he only solution is to send the device back if it's still on waranty.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, you are right about these Chinese phones, just wish they build them a bit more stronger, I couldn't send it back to china because the phone is rooted and I cannot unroot it with the cable, and  am sure they will reject it based on that, beside what it will cost sending it there and back its not worth it, am surprise phone repair shops in the in the UK seems don't know how to fix Chinese phones. I have find a way of charging the phone which is very efficient, I just broke off a usb cable and I  isolated red and black wires then clip it in on to the battery cell the phone fully charged within an hour or 2. The only down side is I cannot connect the phone now to my PC which is a pain. Well,  warning to all just be careful with the phone they are delicate.... no more rom modeling for me for now until I can afford to buy another phone.


----------



## -fluffy- (Mar 29, 2013)

androidia said:


> Thanks, you are right about these Chinese phones, just wish they build them a bit more stronger, I couldn't send it back to china because the phone is rooted and I cannot unroot it with the cable, and  am sure they will reject it based on that, beside what it will cost sending it there and back its not worth it, am surprise phone repair shops in the in the UK seems don't know how to fix Chinese phones. I have find a way of charging the phone which is very efficient, I just broke off a usb cable and I  isolated red and black wires then clip it in on to the battery cell the phone fully charged within an hour or 2. The only down side is I cannot connect the phone now to my PC which is a pain. Well,  warning to all just be careful with the phone they are delicate.... no more rom modeling for me for now until I can afford to buy another phone.

Click to collapse



have u try flashing it with a flashable rom there also change the recovery img


----------



## Akitha (Mar 30, 2013)

*Problem with camera/gallery ( FeiTeng H7100 Note II )*

Hello guys,
I bought my FeiTeng H7100 several days ago and I have one problem. 
When I started the camera app, first it said "Cant connect to camera" .
Then I tried one thing. I cleared data on Camera app (which was NOT installed as a stock app, I had to install it from market), then I celared Gallery data (same, had to install it from market) then I rebooted the phone and the camera magically started working! It started to work smoothly, I took several photos (cca 10). Then, the camera stoped working again and even clearing data in app menu didnt help.

I tried this many times, sometimes the camera works, sometimes it doesnt. 
Can you please help with this? I am new to this site as a registered member, I found here many answers to my android problems, but this one I didnt. 
I think my phone is rooted from stock, when I  recover factory settings, superuser app is there, its just not "active" I believe.
I dont have any previous experience with rooting phones, flashing roms or what.

Thank you for your help guys. :good:


----------



## juanrra242 (Mar 30, 2013)

Akitha said:


> Hello guys,
> I bought my FeiTeng H7100 several days ago and I have one problem.
> When I started the camera app, first it said "Cant connect to camera" .
> Then I tried one thing. I cleared data on Camera app (which was NOT installed as a stock app, I had to install it from market), then I celared Gallery data (same, had to install it from market) then I rebooted the phone and the camera magically started working! It started to work smoothly, I took several photos (cca 10). Then, the camera stoped working again and even clearing data in app menu didnt help.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try another cam program from market, if it works, its some rom/andriod issue.
If not,Reflash with other Rom. 

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## Akitha (Mar 30, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> Try another cam program from market, if it works, its some rom/andriod issue.
> If not,Reflash with other Rom.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k

Click to collapse




Hello,
I tried Camera Zoom FX, its the same, sometimes works, sometimes doesnt. Thanks for your reply, but I am new to flashing ROMs and I cant find other verificated and good ROM for FeiTeng. I didnt even find a way to root the phone or flash and one more information, when I push power button and volume down I have the droid menu in chinese language. Other thing, when I push the power button adn volume up, a little droid appears with a red triangle in with is a "!" mark. 

I dont know what to do. How do I even check if my phone is rooted?
Thank you guys.


----------



## Akitha (Mar 31, 2013)

Akitha said:


> Hello,
> I tried Camera Zoom FX, its the same, sometimes works, sometimes doesnt. Thanks for your reply, but I am new to flashing ROMs and I cant find other verificated and good ROM for FeiTeng. I didnt even find a way to root the phone or flash and one more information, when I push power button and volume down I have the droid menu in chinese language. Other thing, when I push the power button adn volume up, a little droid appears with a red triangle in with is a "!" mark.
> 
> I dont know what to do. How do I even check if my phone is rooted?
> Thank you guys.

Click to collapse



OK, so I managed to ROOT my phone, everything worked. I tried to replace Gallery.apk and GmsCore.apk in System/app/  and the camera actually worked (for 5 minutes). I restarted the phone, camera worked, I took out the battery, and the camera stopped working!
Idk what the hell is happening with this phone. Do you know what else to change, replace to make the camera work?

I have a stock ROM from the seller, but I red that by flashing, the phone sometimes doesnt boot, its "dead".

Do you know what am I doing wrong or what should I do?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shadow2833 (Apr 2, 2013)

Akitha said:


> OK, so I managed to ROOT my phone, everything worked. I tried to replace Gallery.apk and GmsCore.apk in System/app/  and the camera actually worked (for 5 minutes). I restarted the phone, camera worked, I took out the battery, and the camera stopped working!
> Idk what the hell is happening with this phone. Do you know what else to change, replace to make the camera work?
> 
> I have a stock ROM from the seller, but I red that by flashing, the phone sometimes doesnt boot, its "dead".
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem in my phone but the camera worked once with camera for nexus 4 and now it dosen't work 
did you find any solution ?


----------



## Akitha (Apr 2, 2013)

shadow2833 said:


> I have the same problem in my phone but the camera worked once with camera for nexus 4 and now it dosen't work
> did you find any solution ?

Click to collapse



Hello, 
as I wrote. I replaced the apps I mentioned.
Since then, the camera works 7/10 times when I clear data in app menu for Camera and Gallery App and then RESTART the phone. When the phone boots up, camera works nice.


----------



## shadow2833 (Apr 2, 2013)

Akitha said:


> Hello,
> as I wrote. I replaced the apps I mentioned.
> Since then, the camera works 7/10 times when I clear data in app menu for Camera and Gallery App and then RESTART the phone. When the phone boots up, camera works nice.

Click to collapse



nothing for me, every app for camera don't work or the front camera is the only camera works
pls help


----------



## Akitha (Apr 2, 2013)

shadow2833 said:


> nothing for me, every app for camera don't work or the front camera is the only camera works
> pls help

Click to collapse



Hello,
root your phone. Then find on google or here on xda developer the apps I mentioned. Then with root browser, go to system/app and replace the apps. Then set the permission to RW--R--R ... turn off your phone, put out battery, put it in, start phone and the camera will work. But it works only for some moments!!! 

Then, when its not working, go to Settings/Apps, find Camera app, Clear data, force stop, then find Gallery app, clear data, force stop. Restart phone and then the camera will work again but only for a while.

Hope it helps.


----------



## juanrra242 (Apr 2, 2013)

Akitha said:


> Hello,
> root your phone. Then find on google or here on xda developer the apps I mentioned. Then with root browser, go to system/app and replace the apps. Then set the permission to RW--R--R ... turn off your phone, put out battery, put it in, start phone and the camera will work. But it works only for some moments!!!
> 
> Then, when its not working, go to Settings/Apps, find Camera app, Clear data, force stop, then find Gallery app, clear data, force stop. Restart phone and then the camera will work again but only for a while.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just flash other rom, there is a tutorial in the 6577 forums for the H7100 I wrote.
if you flash other rom and camera still doesnt work, you've had bad luck with your hardware. 

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## Akitha (Apr 2, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> Just flash other rom, there is a tutorial in the 6577 forums for the H7100 I wrote.
> if you flash other rom and camera still doesnt work, you've had bad luck with your hardware.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k

Click to collapse



Yes, the flash will probably help.
Im just afraid to do it, because someone mentioned, that after he flashed the ROM, the phone "died"


----------



## juanrra242 (Apr 2, 2013)

Akitha said:


> Yes, the flash will probably help.
> Im just afraid to do it, because someone mentioned, that after he flashed the ROM, the phone "died"

Click to collapse



Mine should be death!  Several times!  

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## Akitha (Apr 2, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> Mine should be death!  Several times!
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k

Click to collapse



So you flashed ROM ?
Can you please send me link or topic which ROM you used?

Thank you


----------



## juanrra242 (Apr 2, 2013)

Akitha said:


> So you flashed ROM ?
> Can you please send me link or topic which ROM you used?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



It is in a spanish forum, do not know if i can post links to other forums here...  or its forbidden. 

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## Akitha (Apr 2, 2013)

juanrra242 said:


> It is in a spanish forum, do not know if i can post links to other forums here...  or its forbidden.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k

Click to collapse



Hello, 
if you can, please send me a PM (private message) with the link.
Thank you


----------



## juanrra242 (Apr 3, 2013)

Akitha said:


> Hello,
> if you can, please send me a PM (private message) with the link.
> Thank you

Click to collapse



It doesnt matter, here it is. Search "movilesdualsim" acces the forums, and search for h7100, you will find it. Or search "juanrra242“
Good luck

Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k


----------



## geo307cc (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi to all!!I have one question!I flashed the rom and 2 of my language characters (Greek) are missing!Can anyone tell me if it is possible for me to change that?


----------



## efgeni (Apr 14, 2013)

HELP I FLASHED THIS ROM AND NOW DID NOT BOOT I RECEIVE THIS: How can I fix it ?? ??


----------



## BARMAX (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it would be nice to port anti-overscrolling and epanded Developer options patches like on THL W3+ devices to our phone.


----------



## galaxynoteuser (Apr 20, 2013)

*GPS Issue*



Gilly1984 said:


> Is it just that you cant get a satellite fix?
> 
> In the gps settings turn off epo, worked for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, I also have one of these N7100 from China but cannot get GPS lock. Tried all tips here ...GPS fix , gps test , GPS status and no luck. In GPS status can see 10 satellites but none are in use.??

What is strange is that Google Maps can find my location but I suspect this is not true GPS, just google location detection through wifi/3G data. 

I need to use the GPS in offline mode.


----------



## steinjcf (Apr 24, 2013)

Guys .. my h7100 is hard bricked after flashing that first modified rom by sp flash tool .. ((((

it's not responding for power on, charge, nothing, sp flash tool is showing "brom error 5054" for god sake, it came's today from china, i waited 40 days 

any ideas??


----------



## MaxBan2010 (Apr 26, 2013)

*GPS*



garfieldakos said:


> Just a question guys....
> Your phone was bricked because root procedure didnt work ??
> 
> I have also a Feiteng H7100 1 GB received a few days,phone is fantastic for the price , although i could nt make GPS work till now and accessories are ****ty ...Your GPS was working ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there!
Did you ever get your GPS working?
Same problem here.


----------



## androidia (Apr 26, 2013)

When you plug the phone to your computer without the battery does your computer recognise the phone? 

Sent from my Phone5 using xda premium


----------



## MaxBan2010 (Apr 26, 2013)

androidia said:


> When you plug the phone to your computer without the battery does your computer recognise the phone?
> 
> Sent from my Phone5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



YES.
MT65xx Preloader "New Hardware wizard"


----------



## androidia (Apr 26, 2013)

The phone is not hard bricked. What you need to do is flash another rom. Try to flash my first rom posted on the forum 

Sent from my Phone5 using xda premium


----------



## Diamond05 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all -
Has anyone been able to successfully root this device? Running JB 4.1.1, 1gb ram. I have tried many tools including bin4ry's root guide, to no avail. When using the bin4ry method, I get the elusive "mount: permission denied (are you root?) error." Let me know if you need any additional info from me to assist. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaxBan2010 (Apr 27, 2013)

*GPS fix*



androidia said:


> I have a fix made for people that are having issues with gps. I have tested it it worked really well for me. The method is very simple it rewriting the gps.conf file. I will upload later for people to try with instructions. So watch this space.......
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





androidia said:


> I have a fix made for people that are having issues with gps. I have tested it it worked really well for me. The method is very simple it rewriting the gps.conf file. I will upload later for people to try with instructions. So watch this space.......
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HI there!
Where can we find that GPS fix you mentioned earlier? A set of instruction would also be very, VERY helpful.:angel:


----------



## droidfreak12 (Apr 28, 2013)

androidia said:


> The proximity app from play store has fix mine everything is working well now!
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can someone explain why the proximity sensor doesn't work well on androidia's ROM. If that ROM was made starting from the stock ROM then everything should be there. I can't understand why the this sensor doesn't work for some and the camera doesn't work for others. I understand that androidia fixed hers with an app from the Play store, but why did she have to?

Does the ROM from hardmaster92 have the same proximity and camera issues?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hardmaster92 (May 4, 2013)

droidfreak12 said:


> Can someone explain why the proximity sensor doesn't work well on androidia's ROM. If that ROM was made starting from the stock ROM then everything should be there. I can't understand why the this sensor doesn't work for some and the camera doesn't work for others. I understand that androidia fixed hers with an app from the Play store, but why did she have to?
> 
> Does the ROM from hardmaster92 have the same proximity and camera issues?
> 
> Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



My rom doesn't have any of the problems you mentioned.
Yesterday I uploadet a new version of it.


----------



## Jan Hoekstra (May 8, 2013)

*GPS Feiteng GT-H7100*



KSam62 said:


> GPS settings:
> 
> Download Mobileuncle MTK Tools from Playstore.
> Go to Phone, Setting, Location services and uncheck ALL !!!!  functions (Nothing may be left selected.)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MaxBan2010 (May 8, 2013)

*H7100 GPS issue[SOLVED]*



Jan Hoekstra said:


> KSam62 said:
> 
> 
> > GPS settings:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## 4trino (May 9, 2013)

*H7100 mtk6577*

  Hello all I have recently purchased a H7100 from pandawill sku35779.  While it is not listed as being manufactured by FeiTeng it does appear to have the same hardware/software specs.

Hardware : MT6577
Model : H7100
Build number : JRO03C.H7100XXALJ1
Build date UTC : 20130305-063822
Android  v : 4.1.1
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V15.P2, 2012/12/20 14:10
Kernel v : 3.4.0 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Tue Mar 5 14:36:04 CST 2013

 I would like to make a backup of the phone for disaster recovery purposes, I've been reading http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38337401&postcount=5 however I am concerned about selecting the incorrect file at STEP #8.  None of the files I have are named CWM however based off a guess would the file circled in red be the CWM file described in step #8? I have attached some screen shots to the post.  All the steps seem non destructive with the exception of step #8 where I'm assuming data is being written back to the phone/device. Also if I press Vol- , Home, Pwr buttons I'm greeted with a recovery menu in a language I cannot interpret. Sorry for being newb.


----------



## MaxBan2010 (May 9, 2013)

4trino said:


> Hello all I have recently purchased a H7100 from pandawill sku35779.  While it is not listed as being manufactured by FeiTeng it does appear to have the same hardware/software specs.
> 
> Hardware : MT6577
> Model : H7100
> ...

Click to collapse



Turn off the device.
Volule *UP* + Power.
Backup user data
:laugh:
Enjoy worry free life


----------



## maan1248 (May 15, 2013)

*touch screen problem after flash*

i have note 2 7100 clone cpu mt 6577  after flash screen touch stopped 

plz help how to fix the problem

urgent


----------



## androidia (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys, I managed to port am miui rom to H7100 but I have 2 problem am struggling to resolve. 

1. The touch screen does not work 
2. Only the home key that works but that's only works as a volume key 
Both sims work as l was able to receive calls from both sims I couldn't answer is it though due to touch screen. I cannot confirm if bluetooth., wifi and 3g works as I cannot get inside the phone to play around with it. It will be nice if someone can do something on to get the touch screen to work at least. The rom looks really nice from look at it. If anyone have any information that could help please PM me. 

Thanks

Sent from my N7100+ using xda premium


----------



## steinjcf (Jul 3, 2013)

androidia said:


> The phone is not hard bricked. What you need to do is flash another rom. Try to flash my first rom posted on the forum
> 
> Sent from my Phone5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



One more thing, his phone was responding when plugged to PC but my doesn't. 
I flashed wrong preloader and phone looked like hard bricked, no response to charger,usb,power on,flashtool, nothing!  
but i took him to local gsm "magician" and he wokes him up for funny prize  (about 10 pounds) and what he say's to me, there is no chance
to hardbrick phone by changing rom,preloader etc etc, there is always way to repair with special boxes.


----------



## MaxBan2010 (Jul 4, 2013)

steinjcf said:


> One more thing, his phone was responding when plugged to PC but my doesn't.
> I flashed wrong preloader and phone looked like hard bricked, no response to charger,usb,power on,flashtool, nothing!
> but i took him to local gsm "magician" and he wokes him up for funny prize  (about 10 pounds) and what he say's to me, there is no chance
> to hardbrick phone by changing rom,preloader etc etc, there is always way to repair with special boxes.

Click to collapse



Hey! 

Any way you could post or PM this "magicians'" contacts (email, phone etc') 
I stupidly shirt circuit the backup battery, so my device is truly dead. I wonder could he resurrect it.:angel:


----------



## androidia (Jul 9, 2013)

I seems to be having poor call quality all the time. People complaining they can't hear me. Anybody else having this problem? 

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## juanrra242 (Jul 9, 2013)

androidia said:


> I seems to be having poor call quality all the time. People complaining they can't hear me. Anybody else having this problem?
> 
> Sent from my H7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You have to enter in engineer mode and raise the mic sound levels. 
It's the same problem that the jiayu g3 has. 
Enviado desde mi ZX Spectrum 16k(ampliado a 48k)


----------



## kampinas (Sep 18, 2013)

*Alps h7100*

I have an ALPS H7100 which has the same characteristics in hardware. Can I use this guide to root it? What should I be carefull about to avoid bricking the phone?


----------



## juanrra242 (Sep 19, 2013)

I think so.Happy rooting

Enviado desde mi S1 pro usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## kampinas (Sep 19, 2013)

any more opinions to ensure rooting the alps h7100 with this thread's method are welcome 
cheers


----------



## geo307cc (Sep 25, 2013)

So guys,has anyone problem with the fm radio?the quality of the sound is very poor and sometimes the sound stops for a while..any ideas?

Sent from my H7100 using xda premium


----------



## Alecupid (May 4, 2014)

hardmaster92 said:


> Is your phone the 1GB RAM model or the 512 MB RAM model? And how much ram does it have now after flashing the rom?

Click to collapse




Have a alcatel 4033a Phone Got bricked and needs to be flash any help on that ..? plz i need help


----------



## MaxBan2010 (Nov 11, 2014)

I stupidly shirt circuit the backup battery, so my device is truly dead.  HELP!


----------

